# 1/19/2022 | AEW Dynamite - Codelander speaks in the nations capital



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483529700832169984
Cody returns and speaks for the first time as a free agent.

Darby/Sting face The Acclaimed in something other than a rap battle. possible 2nd Stang appearance.

A mixed tag match with an alien and a sloth vs a dentist and her baby.

House of Black looks to commit ritual sacrifice of two varsity athletes. Julia might also show us that eye.

Deeb looks to break the bones of the youngest person to ever wrestle on Dynamite.

Punk looks to beat the Chairman of Bored. Wardlow may be at ring side waiting to power bomb Spears into the core of the earth.

MOX RETURNS!!!!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If AEW haven't included a 'match highest earners' clause then I hope Cody no shows.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Have a feeling this show will draw really well. Cody, Orange, DMD, Cole, Darby, Sting, Punk storyline, Malaki storyline. This is almost like the who is who of the highest drawing acts in AEW. I´ll go bold and say, over 1.1 million average.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Really loaded show. Looking forward to it. It seems kind of odd that they announced Cody's appearance ahead of time, rather than keeping it a surprise (I assumed the talk of him being a "free agent" was part of an angle).


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm liking the card for tomorrow night's show. Looks like a show I'd really enjoy.

Not as big of a Shawn Spears hater as much, I think his entrance is dope and his in-ring work ain't that bad either. The guy is not as offensive as people on here make him out to be. Like not at all. He should have a decent match with Punk. Punk wins and MJF cuts a promo afterwards maybe.

The mixed tag match should be entertaining. I like that they tied in the Cole/Britt relationship in kayfabe. Gives her something to do outside of the women's division and ,makes the Paragon/Best Friends feud a little more interesting. Also a big Statlander fan. I thought Statlander and Britt had a great match at All Out, the best of Britt's title reign, so hopefully they can re-create some of that here. Cole & Britt to win for sure.

The House of Black vs Varsity Blondes is what I'm looking forward to most. Julia may turn here or they can push it out a little more. PAC may also join which makes this all very intriguing. Easy win for King and Black. PAC, Black, & King as one unit is pretty OP. I'm guessing this main events with some kind of angle post match.

Sting & Darby vs The Acclaimed could be good. Sting hasn't disappointed in ring yet and all his matches in AEW have had the crowd hot. Another easy win here. Serena Deeb squashing Blue should be fun too. I'd like an in ring promo from Deeb after challenging Shida to a gimmick match to end their feud.

And I hope Cody no shows as part of an angle of him being a free agent. And hopefully the announcers play into it. If not, then hopefully he cuts a promo that plays into something bigger than just unifying the TNT title with Sammy. Because if he was scheduled to come back this soon, then there was no reason to have an interim TNT champion just for a Battle of the Belts special. If they needed another title match, they could have just went with a Tag title defense, so hopefully this is all a plan for a bigger angle.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Moxley could also return unless AEW is happy to have GCW host his return, which would be odd to say the least.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I had no idea they were in D.C. tonight, that's like 30 minutes away from me. Should have planned to get some people together to go live. Oh well.


----------



## rolemodel (Apr 6, 2007)

Skye Blue


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To me this is one of those cards that I'm not really looking at and thinking "wow, those will be awesome matches". It's more like one of those cards where you wonder what kind of storyline advancement you'll get.

Punk vs. Spears will be fine. But really you're just waiting to see what happens with MJF and/or Wardlow.

Deeb vs. Blue will probably be a squash to put over Deeb as a dangerous competitor. Same with Brody & Black. Maybe this is where Julia turns to the dark side.

Sting & Darby vs. The Acclaimed, like Sting & Darby's feud against the Ass Club, is something to keep them busy until Darby's next big story. And really, we already see them kick The Acclaimed's ass last week so there's not much to this other than just seeing Sting wrestle again, which is nice.

Honestly the best match with the most moves will probably be the mixed tag. And with Cody I'm sure we'll get all the shenanigans. Maybe they'll even tease him no showing, playing into recent reports.

So yeah, I think people who watch AEW for banger matches will probably be out of luck with this one but hopefully the story development works. And please be better than what we got last week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Now this looks like an AEW show 

looks like a real nice card

c’mon Cody! Bring that smoke and mirrors!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

rolemodel said:


> Skye Blue


 Serena Deeb to continue her babyface push, battering Skye´s thighs for the next shower video.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Technically two women's matches this week


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Also, Julia Hart has wrestled on Dynamite and I believe she is younger than Skye Blue


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Also, Julia Hart has wrestled on Dynamite and I believe she is younger than Skye Blue


You might be right. I assume they are both around 21/22 years old.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I really really really hope Cody isn't actually on the show, doesn't address anything and the commentators no sell it. 

If this is a work, then go all out.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BOOM


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483529700832169984


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

3venflow said:


> BOOM
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483529700832169984


Must watch show


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Hell yes… this show is looking like a banger.

Hoping we get Danielson too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm hoping Mox goes right after Hangman but probably he will call out Ishii or something


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> BOOM
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483529700832169984


Fuck yah. I added it to the OP.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking like a great show. Really hope they can deliver on it. 

Sadly wild thing theme will be part of mox's character


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I’m glad he took the time off he needed and proud of him for accepting that he needed help.

With that being said, god I missed Jon Moxley.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> BOOM
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483529700832169984


If he feels he's ready to come back then so be it. Glad he got the help he needed.

Definitely one of the better looking shows on paper in a while.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

YESSSS MOXLEY. FUCKING YESS.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

PLEASE SEND 2.0 AND ALL THE CAWS BACK TO YOUTUBE.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Finally, a real wrestler. 

I dont know what direction Hangman is going in but heel Moxley against him would be a proper feud. The problem is Hangman has to go over before MJF finally takes over. Idk. So many possibilities.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I had no idea they were in D.C. tonight, that's like 30 minutes away from me. Should have planned to get some people together to go live. Oh well.


Guilt trip your friends, remind them of the times you played wingman in college


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Are they kinda not repeating the pillars of Jericho thing with MJF just putting all his flunkies ahead of himself before Punk can get to him?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Not sure how Moxley would factor in with the World Champion, with Archer having also just come back and attacked the Hangman...unless Mox and Archer are now going to be aligned or something.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Most probably won’t agree but I’m glad that Bryan seems to be missing multiple weeks because damn he was being spammed on TV lol. That’s what I rag on WWE a lot for, if you keep spamming talent then they start to lose their “freshness” or that “special appeal”. Not to say that Bryan has reached that point or was even close to it, but he was on the fast track to starting to get over exposed for sure.



RapShepard said:


> Guilt trip your friends, remind them of the times you played wingman in college


Lol I know right, I definitely hooked them up back then thats for sure



MaseMan said:


> Not sure how Moxley would factor in with the World Champion, with Archer having also just come back and attacked the Hangman...unless Mox and Archer are now going to be aligned or something.


Revolution is the first weekend of March. Archer vs Hangman is just a filler feud and will most likely be the main event of Beach Break at the end of January, then they can insert Moxley for a 5 week build to the PPV if they wanted to go that route.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> Not sure how Moxley would factor in with the World Champion, with Archer having also just come back and attacked the Hangman...unless Mox and Archer are now going to be aligned or something.


Moxley vs Archer number one contender perhaps as both weren't able to finish the actual number one contenderu tournament?

Archer was scheduled to beat Kingston but injury prevented that and Moxley was apparently supposed to win the whole tournament.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Good to see Moxley in well enough of a state for him to make his return.

After the feud Bryan had with Hangman, my guess is Moxley goes after him. That was supposed to be the match for the #1 contendership prior to Moxley leaving, so it would make sense they would revisit it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If the plan was for Mox to go heel or tweener leaning to heel before his break, I'd scrap that now. We've had Danielson turn, Cody somewhere in between, and you don't turn a guy returning from rehab IMO. It's a turn now best saved down the line - Mox will be getting huge babyface pops. Absence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I hope Moxley gets a new theme altogether. His first wasn't bad but I don't miss it.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> If the plan was for Mox to go heel or tweener leaning to heel before his break, I'd scrap that now. We've had Danielson turn, Cody somewhere in between, and you don't turn a guy returning from rehab IMO. It's a turn now best saved down the line - Mox will be getting huge babyface pops. Absence makes the heart grow fonder.


You are right. Bryan, Archer, and Cody are all leaning into being heels. Turning Mox would limit the face options. The only other main event faces besides Hangman would be Punk and Jericho. I guess you could add Omega to that group when he comes back, but he would have to drop Don Callis.

If they want to turn Mox heel, then they could do it around Double or Nothing. In fact, an alliance between Bryan, Mox and Archer would actually be awesome down the line. AEW has various stables, but none with multiple main eventers in it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I feel like there will a little too much good will with Mox's return to try and make him a heel now. Bryan's wide open now so you could match them up.



GNKenny said:


> I hope Moxley gets a new theme altogether. His first wasn't bad but I don't miss it.


I'll say this until I'm blue in the face:






NJPW Theme Bitches!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> I feel like there will a little too much good will with Mox's return to try and make him a heel now. Bryan's wide open now so you could match them up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah his New Japan theme fits him perfectly and is my favourite of his various themes.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> I feel like there will a little too much good will with Mox's return to try and make him a heel now. Bryan's wide open now so you could match them up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is worth mentioning that Khan said that he never bought the rights to Wild Thing in perpetuity. They have a limited amount of times they can use it. The song was never meant to be a long term theme for Mox.

His NJPW theme is awesome, but feels much more like a heel theme to me. I don't see him being in heel right after coming back from rehab.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

they are in DC / FTR has a 'nothing' match

no way Briscoes does not show up IMO


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This Road To should be something else

goes live on the hour


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Cody is in his prime rn, truly undeniable.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Card seems to be missing something to truly HOOK in the crowd.

..... I'll let myself out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This Road To should be something else
> 
> goes live on the hour


Interesting music choice using Symphony No. 9 briefly in the package. I know it means nothing, but all my mind is going to think of is dream matches between WALTER and AEW talent.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Definitely watching tomorrow. Excited to see Mox back.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'll definitely watch tomorrow, my favourite midcarder is back.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The 'Road to...' definitely hints at Punk vs. MJF in Chicago a couple of weeks from now.

"And before you know it, you're gonna wind up getting in the ring with me... possibly in the place you least want to fight CM Punk."

Unless they plan to announce a bigger show at the United Center or something.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

3venflow said:


> The 'Road to...' definitely hints at Punk vs. MJF in Chicago a couple of weeks from now.
> 
> "And before you know it, you're gonna wind up getting in the ring with me... possibly in the place you least want to fight CM Punk."
> 
> Unless they plan to announce a bigger show at the United Center or something.


Wouldn’t be the worst thing to use punk/Mjf 1 to sell out the United center again. I wonder if that match would do it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'll definitely watch tomorrow, my favourite midcarder is back.


Why do you feel this way?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Keen for the House of Black angle should be a pretty quick squash match id have thought


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Their best looking card in a long time. Very intriguing show tonight.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TonySirico said:


> Wouldn’t be the worst thing to use punk/Mjf 1 to sell out the United center again. I wonder if that match would do it.


I hope they don't overshoot like they did with last week's show, where they had a smaller attendance in a big arena.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The return of Mox, House of Black, and Skye Blue being on my screen is what is getting me "hooked" to Dynamite tonight. Oh, and the mixed tag team match.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This looks like a very cool show.

Moxley  Wish they'd have advertised this last week lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Excited. Looks like a *much* better card than last week. Mox, Cody and possibly Bryan will be there.

Beach Break is next week... I wonder if Johny Gargano is still a possibility. Gargano coming into the Cole/Elite/UE storyline will make me fully invested in this story.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lots of promise for this card.

should be a good one


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> The 'Road to...' definitely hints at Punk vs. MJF in Chicago a couple of weeks from now.
> 
> "And before you know it, you're gonna wind up getting in the ring with me... possibly in the place you least want to fight CM Punk."
> 
> Unless they plan to announce a bigger show at the United Center or something.


Wouldn't surprise me tbh.

It's starting to look like MJF vs Punk is the pre-feud to the real feud which is MJF vs Wardlow. 

And I could quite easily see MJF vs Wardlow at Revolution.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Wouldn't surprise me tbh.
> 
> It's starting to look like MJF vs Punk is the pre-feud to the real feud which is MJF vs Wardlow.
> 
> And I could quite easily see MJF vs Wardlow at Revolution.


In which case, I could see Punk beating MJF due to Wardlow shenanigans and then Punk vs Adam Page at Revolution?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> In which case, I could see Punk beating MJF due to Wardlow shenanigans and then Punk vs Adam Page at Revolution?


Perhaps. 

Though, I'm not sure how I'd feel about MJF going over Wardlow unless you have MJF lose two big matches in a row...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> Though, I'm not sure how I'd feel about MJF going over Wardlow unless you have MJF lose two big matches in a row...


Yeah all of this will require some careful booking. I guess the logic could be that MJF can easily get his heat back with a promo but at the same time, you don't want to actually turn him into The Miz either.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Yeah all of this will require some careful booking. I guess the logic could be that MJF can easily get his heat back with a promo but at the same time, you don't want to actually turn him into The Miz either.


Personally, here's how I'd book it:

United Centre Dynamite -- MJF and Punk FINALLY come to blows, not a match but MJF leaves Punk in a pile of his own blood. Wardlow tries to stop MJF during it to a pop but ultimately MJF dismisses him, Wardlow walks off. 

Revolution -- MJF beats Punk clean. Wardlow wins the Face of the Revolution Ladder Match. 

Over the next few months,MJF has made his way to the top of the rankings and is put into a top of the card feud with Hangman Page. Wardlow is gaining more and more momentum. 

Double or Nothing - MJF defeats Hangman to win the world title.

At the MJF celebration ceremony on the following Dynamite, Wardlow interrupts him. He wants his title shot.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I wasn’t actually that excited about this card, but reading the affirming WF posts has changed my mind. Bring it on.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483843770533781510
Errrrm. MJF.... it's Wardlows birthday today...


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Erik. said:


> Wouldn't surprise me tbh.
> 
> It's starting to look like MJF vs Punk is the pre-feud to the real feud which is MJF vs Wardlow.
> 
> And I could quite easily see MJF vs Wardlow at Revolution.


Wardlow is gonna be in the ladder match at revolution.
Don’t think we see MJF v Wardlow til Vegas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TonySirico said:


> Wardlow is gonna be in the ladder match at revolution.
> Don’t think we see MJF v Wardlow til Vegas


Yeah, just realised that. 

MJF beats Punk to a bloody pulp in Chicago. 
Goes over clean at Revolution. 
Wardlow wins the ladder match at Revolution.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, just realised that.
> 
> MJF beats Punk to a bloody pulp in Chicago.
> Goes over clean at Revolution.
> Wardlow wins the ladder match at Revolution.


I like most of your post, but are you assuming that Wardlow loses his TNT title match because that is what the ladder match is for. Granted, I could see him become the first double champion.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Could be the day when two become three in the House of Black.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483598564311896065


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Could be the day when two become three in the House of Black.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483598564311896065


Really love how this is developing, especially with PAC coming back too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I like most of your post, but are you assuming that Wardlow loses his TNT title match because that is what the ladder match is for. Granted, I could see him become the first double champion.


Unless this year they make it for a shot at the world title. 

I'd like to see MJF/Wardlow dynamic if Wardlow ends up winning as he has that title shot brewing anytime be wants. MJF wanting Wardlow to give the shot to him etc.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Like some of the booking suggestions here, I think MJF is going to be the one to first beat Punk, and then will end up beating Page for the World Title.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool graphic


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The mixed tag should generate the most intrigue. I'm just here for that and Darby and Sting's match.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Cool graphic


Staaacked.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483888917652951041


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay and Mark be trolling. I desperately want them to join AEW but I've been expecting them to appear for weeks. With FTR facing a job team tonight, it does seem primed to set up something though...

Just thinking how f'ing badass a Moxley/Briscoes trio would be.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Jay and Mark be trolling. I desperately want them to join AEW but I've been expecting them to appear for weeks. With FTR facing a job team tonight, it does seem primed to set up something though...
> 
> Just thinking how f'ing badass a Moxley/Briscoes trio would be.


Beyond bad ass bro. There just seems to be so much smoke from the Briscoes-FTR angle that there must be fire somewhere. Them bringing up dynamite is probably just a tease, but man what a moment that would be.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It has to be all but confirmed that the Briscoes are coming in at this point, just a matter of when. They grew up in the DMV (not sure if they still live there though) and Dynamite is in DC tonight so...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483886720714162184
Wardlow really not going to be happy


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

With ROH confirmed to be returning, I could see Briscoes just chilling and doing indy dates while remaining loyal to ROH


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Jay and Mark be trolling. I desperately want them to join AEW but I've been expecting them to appear for weeks. With FTR facing a job team tonight, it does seem primed to set up something though...
> 
> Just thinking how f'ing badass a Moxley/Briscoes trio would be.


and its in DC


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

For the first time in a long time I’m really excited for dynamite tonight. Great card


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Really good show on paper; I’d like to have watched it in the morning instead of going to work, but such is real life.

I am expecting a surprise debut tonight.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Jay and Mark be trolling. I desperately want them to join AEW but I've been expecting them to appear for weeks. With FTR facing a job team tonight, it does seem primed to set up something though...
> 
> Just thinking how f'ing badass a Moxley/Briscoes trio would be.


Interestingly, the AEW Instagram isn't advertising that FTR/Brock & Lee match for tonight nor is it on the updated graphic for tonight's show. 

A few different ways that can be taken... we will see, but I hope it's still on and we get a Briscoes debut tonight.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Two things I’d like to see tonight:

-Cody says he’s only gonna sign a new contract if he gets from Tony Khan what he earned otherwise he will be at the Royal Rumble.

-Moxley gets a huge ovation but right before he starts talking, he gets attacked by Danielson.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Two things I’d like to see tonight:
> 
> -Cody says he’s only gonna sign a new contract if he gets from Tony Khan what he earned otherwise he will be at the Royal Rumble.
> 
> -Moxley gets a huge ovation but right before he starts talking, he gets attacked by Danielson.


Would prefer Mox gets interrupted by 2.0 or something...save the Danielson moment for a month from now, when they can build to that match being a part of Revolution.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CM Punk and Shawn Spears look like they're naked on that match card 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

As always, I just want to see progression in Wardlow's story.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Archer vs. Kazarian has been added. It does seem the FTR vs. Anderson/Johnson tag has been cancelled tonight - maybe it will be on Rampage? Rampage is live this week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483960739782086658


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> Interestingly, the AEW Instagram isn't advertising that FTR/Brock & Lee match for tonight nor is it on the updated graphic for tonight's show


That not scheduled for Rampage?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Moxley still sticking with this dog shit theme.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mox looking great!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wow mox looks 5 years younger

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

he looks healthy


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Not a Mox fan at all but even I’m hype.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Mox Looks leaner and hair looks fuller than last we saw


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I hate this song but Mox looks great 💜


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Mox looks younger and healthier I guess that photo was outdated.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mox is so cool


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Mox is back! Looking better than ever.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> Mox Looks leaner and hair looks fuller than last we saw


He looks like he stepped into a time machine, looks like his WWE days


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox 😍

Just need Kenny back to have AEW's heart and soul all in place.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

nothings more serious than removing ones jacket


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Just said “fxck” on national TV. That’s gotta be a fine.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> He looks like he stepped into a time machine, looks like his WWE days


Holy shit, he looks like old WWE Ambrose


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They ain’t even bleep that


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Mox looks great


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hold up, what did the fan say that Moxley wanted ejected?*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

haha i wonder what the fan did. That was stonecold style


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What did the fan say?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

What did that fan say?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LMFAOOOOO that guy in the crowd wrecked by Mox hahaha

Oopsieeee

Not even sure what he said. Probably said he aged badly and is a member of WF.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Crazy how much weight he dropped!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Justin Roberts cringe 😂


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

There is always that one asshole.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Demon? Finn to AEW confirmed LMFAO


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Mox 😍
> 
> Just need Kenny back to have AEW's heart and soul all in place.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Coming across as real as ever


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Just goes to show how over the top that thread about him aging was


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TMTT said:


> There is always that one asshole.


What did he say?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

imagine having a promo with 10 thousand people silent to shit just so they can deeply listen to him speak. The only time when silence makes sense


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He leaned up fast as fuck. He should start his own program. He sounds a bit frail but looks good.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Just goes to show how over the top that thread about him aging was


alcohol ages everyone well you're on it.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> What did he say?


I don't know, something stupid for sure.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

He looks well


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This is an ECW level, vulgar promo.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Discount Sandman


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Holy .... Mox looks great! Not his biggest fan, but got to be happy for that man, go get them!


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Kenny Omega coming out would be a killer.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

5 star promo.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Solid promo and he looks fantastic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483969518577893379


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

mox is funny with promos. He always prances around the ring


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He looks fantastic. He wore that jacket to show how much weight he lost


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Incredible. I love Mox.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

He has been to hell


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Sting and Darby main event against those jobbers 

odd


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483969518577893379



Ouch


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was an intense promo! Missed Moxley on the show. Hopefully, he does something good with actual members of the roster


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Liquor bloats you. Getting off it is why he’s trim. I talk shit but good for him and his health. And mind. I wish him well.

Hell all the good stuff bloats you. 

I’m still getting sake this weekend though. Fuck it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Sting and Darby main event against those jobbers
> 
> odd




Angle alert.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483969518577893379


Damn. What a fuckhead that douchey audience member was lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol he told that fan to get fucked and they didn’t even censor it


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That's the best Moxley has been in years. From his appearance to his promo. He looks like a new man.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Missed opportunity to start a feud for Moxley.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Amazing return.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483969518577893379


*Exact quote:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483969339153784839*


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Well done Mox. I liked that he talked about being real about it with no shame. I had serious alcohol issues, and the shame factor kept me from seeking help for a long time.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

mjf terrible fake tan kills me


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Glad that Moxley seems to be well.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Cheers for Mox’s return 😜😍


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That's the best Moxley has been in years. From his appearance to his promo. He looks like a new man.


He looks as slim or moreso than even his last WWE run


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

jobber johns and his nice wife


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Adam Cole just isn't the same in AEW.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

For anyone feeling down, don't worry. There is someone else going through anger and frustration right now. Most notably, those who bought one of these.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Definition of Technician said:


> View attachment 115481
> 
> 
> Cheers for Mox’s return 😜😍


is that a macbook ? shame on you


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Adam Cole sucks so much, changing the channel during this match 🥱


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

1. What a return by Moxley
2. Wardlow is Batista 2.0. Can´t talk, but simply got the facial expressions and presence, where he does not need to talk much. Look at his facials in the background of the Speras promo. Spot on.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Araxen said:


> Missed opportunity to start a feud for Moxley.


I dunno. I think it was nice to let someone finish a promo for once in AEW LOL


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

OC has such a terrible song


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Isnt the baddest Jade? LMFAO I guess JR messed up


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

As I suspected, Cody is Main Eventing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bay Bay and DMD, the pandering ones.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Adam Cole sucks so much, changing the channel during this match 🥱



i think people just love getting behind his nerdy catchy intro. Bay bay ? one of the worst sayings in wrestling ive ever heard.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DatASSlander


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i just noticed the ramp is connected to the ring tonight


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Adam Cole "bay bay" is a channel changer "bay bay..."


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

ElTerrible said:


> 1. What a return by Moxley
> 2. Wardlow is Batista 2.0. *Can´t talk*, but simply got the facial expressions and presence, where he does not need to talk much. Look at his facials in the background of the Speras promo. Spot on.


Yes, he can.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Is orange Cassidy gonna fight Baker?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt needs send Adam to the same tanning booth


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> i think people just love getting behind his nerdy catchy intro. Bay bay ? one of the worst sayings in wrestling ive ever heard.


Facts, he is a boring CAW with a girl way out of his league


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Kris is too tall for Cole


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Baker and Statlander are basically the same size as Cassidy and Cole. This is embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Both the women are bigger than both the men in this match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt's booty


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just me or we can barely hear JR tonight? It’s like he doesn’t feel like saying anything…


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Statlander looks like she'd kick Coles ass smh.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

WWE spokesperson: We do not condone the kind of men on women violence AEW showcased on Wednesday night.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I gotta admit Orange assisting Statlander's suplex popped me


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Are those moobs on AC?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Just me or we can barely hear JR tonight? It’s like he doesn’t feel like saying anything…


He's coasting it. Drunk on his own BBQ Sauce


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

HAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAA!!! Kris Statlander legit has bigger arms than Cole.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Just me or we can barely hear JR tonight? It’s like he doesn’t feel like saying anything…


JRs been throughout a lot. He isn't passionate about wrestling anymore it's clear. Commentating is just a job to him.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole has one of the shittiest looks in wrestling history.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Opening match is the queen and king. Love that for me.
















*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Crowd is eating this up.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This is trash even for aew


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay this is getting a bit too Raw-cringeish.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

a little too much silly for my liking. Overly choreographed spots too.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If Adam Cole is 202lbs, then Britt Baker is 195lbs.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

So Cole and Britt look like fucking geeks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> This is trash even for aew


it's fucking horrible. this is aew's version of the 24-7 title matchups


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

OC is so fun to watch ahahha, now I knew why he connects


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

This is super cringe smh this sports entertainment raised up to 100.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> JRs been throughout a lot. He isn't passionate about wrestling anymore it's clear. Commentating is just a job to him.



what do you expect, half the roster is nobodies.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RoganJosh said:


> Are those moobs on AC?



Well...yeah


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> Adam Cole has one of the shittiest looks in wrestling history.


He's a handsome guy. No h0m0. Its just from the neck down, it's clear he doesn't care about being in shape or having a nice physique.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Time to replace JR. Respect for his work but time to move on. The guy is literally asleep.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Never been a fan of OC. He screams goofy WWE Raw comedic shit ala Akira Tazawa levels.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Why is there a fan in the ring? Adam Cole should get security to help eject him


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Adam Cole has one of the shittiest looks in wrestling history.


What would Adam Cole look like with short hair?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Time to replace JR. Respect for his work but time to move on. The guy is literally asleep.


He legit is probably asleep snoring


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Time to replace JR. Respect for his work but time to move on. The guy is literally asleep.



He's not gonna fake it that he likes this indy shit. He's fine.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> JRs been throughout a lot. He isn't passionate about wrestling anymore it's clear. Commentating is just a job to him.


He's been through shit for sure, but even healthy, how could he take this product seriously?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

DMD feels like the biggest deal in this match, by far


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can't believe the stupid referee let Orange Cassidy get away with this vicious assault on Britt Baker. Completely unacceptable.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483972492930789382*


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Let's hope TBS don't reprimand AEW for the F bomb. I know that they give them leeway on the word shit but [email protected]#$ is a bit ott.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I don’t care who Britts fucking but she needs to be away from the Indy garbage that’s around her tonight.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Never been a fan of OC. He screams goofy WWE Raw comedic shit ala Akira Tazawa levels.



i get it but at least hes a legit gimmick selling point and its more of a moment to laugh. Cole is generic


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mox's comeback promo was amazing. Told a story, had an inspirational message, and delivered a fiery message saying I'm back. I'm glad no one interrupted him either. That kind of speech doesn't need to be interrupted for heat. Worry about that next week. Tonight just needed to be about Mox, and it was.

As for the Mixed Tag, anyone else laugh their ass of at Britt just standing in place for 10 seconds for Stat to do a Moonsault on her? Because I did.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I love these small arenas comparing to that generic big arenas like last week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TMTT said:


> What would Adam Cole look like with short hair?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

La Parka said:


> I don’t care who Britts fucking but she needs to be away from the Indy garbage that’s around her tonight.


There is no better motivation to become a wrestler than OC, if you see him, you realise legit any bum can become a paid "pro wrestler"


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm sorry Britt but what was that?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole is built like a WCW Saturday night 80s studio jobber.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

HAHAHAH what the fuck was that pin attempt


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Kris Statlander is my favorite performer in this match, for whatever that’s worth.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is far too fucking long. What a bummer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> Kris Statlander is my favorite performer in this match, for whatever that’s worth.


At least the ladie's asses are a treat.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well...yeah


Jesus.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

RoganJosh said:


> Let's hope TBS don't reprimand AEW for the F bomb. I know that they give them leeway on the word shit but [email protected]#$ is a bit ott.


I doubt they care. It's cable. If this was on network TV, it's a different story.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

How has not a single person shown orange Cassidy how to throw a punch?

its been YEARS.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> I love these small arenas comparing to that generic big arenas like last week.


Yeah this is a nice vibe. The crowd is receptive as hell too. 

I'd be okay with running some arenas like this, it's not like it's small to where it hurts how they look on TV. But it still is big enough where he looks good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 115490


Looks a lot like Eric Young.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Two Sheds Britt Curb Stomped Cassidy. You have no choice but to Stan.*


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Statlander should go over Brit to build a meaningful storyline for the women’s division .


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR now losing his voice…


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Exact quote:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483969339153784839*


Mox kicking this guy for heckling, at a wrestling show, during his moment lines up with the AEW reputation. I would have preferred a witty comeback by Mox to pop the crowd. Kicking the guy rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Statlander is the biggest and most athletic person in this match.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is indy shit this stuff doesn't belong on national TV


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IMO this match is fun. Statlander is very impressive


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Britt already beat Kris in a defense. Would be odd to redo it with the same result, but they do lack credible babyface women except the next champ Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I like this match, but mixed-tag matches should never go for this long. It's a flawed concept as it is.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Can´t blame Adam Cole for taking the Area 451. Who´d turn down that sandwich.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

La Parka said:


> How has not a single person shown orange Cassidy how to throw a punch?
> 
> its been YEARS.


Isn't being a terrible wrestler his entire gimmick? He's a parody of wrestling


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Mox kicking this guy for heckling, at a wrestling show, during his moment lines up with the AEW reputation. I would have preferred a witty comeback by Mox to pop the crowd. Kicking the guy rubs me the wrong way.



ya i get its a serious moment but thats life, its entertainment. you gotta enjoy yourself. old days wrestlers would just rip them apart. lol i remember hhh egging this girl with amazing tits to entirely flash and she did.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

[


Seth Grimes said:


> Isn't being a terrible wrestler his entire gimmick? He's a parody of wrestling


lotta people with that gimmick these days


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483974608789385217


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This match is more like an Indy level match than a Raw match. 

this is just ridiculously long at this point btw. OC kicks out of the Panama sunrise. Whoever’s booking this stuff — moves are only over and understood to be finishers when they actually finish someone!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

This match is way too long.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Oracle said:


> This is indy shit this stuff doesn't belong on national TV


Half the roster doesn't belong on national television either.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

finally a table spot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too fucking long


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know why Adam Cole's angry face made me LMAO


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i bet cole is a bitch in bed and britt ties his little ass up and slaps him around


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They should have just had the balls to have Orange Cassidy punch Britt in the face.*


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

A threesome with Statlander and DMB. Hmmmm.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OC seems to lose more than he wins now.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I hate it when they treat female wrestlers as complete weaklings when the male wrestlers make slight incidental contact with them. She's your women's champion.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Cole's finisher is fucking dumb.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cole has requested that Tony shows reruns of this, instead of tonight's match as it is too embarrassing for him.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> OC seems to lose more than he wins now.


Rightly so. He's an absolute fucking joke.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Legit 12 inch arms


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Match was fun, and clearly the live crowd loved it. Only negative was the panama sunrise kickout, which I still hate even if I also hate that move.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Tony should have left the booth immediately, and ran down to check on Britt.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

How could we believe that Brit was/is in jeopardy when girls are regularly in tables matches/street fights (including herself)?

can we please, please get Cole away from OC now?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Overall I would say I liked the match, even if it went overboard on "Indy-riffic" tendencies.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kinda dramatic given all we've seen Britt go through.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Cole has requested that Tony shows reruns of this, instead of tonight's match as it is too embarrassing for him.


Nah that was an entertaining match IMO


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Garbage.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i find the acting so bad in aew the past 6 months compared to its first year


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Sometimes I just don´t get AEW´s booking. That whole match told a perfect story for Statlander/OC to score a major win and have a big PPV return match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ortiz/Santana finally getting fed up of Jericho.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The table spot was so goofy. Britt has survived a deathmatch with thumbtacks and we're supposed to believe she's seriously hurt after being gently pushed through a table? Fuck out of here man.*


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

LMFAO Adam Cole cannot lift and carry Britt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

latino stable is on its way baby. aew needs more stereotypes


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Spears still hired.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

La Parka said:


> How has not a single person shown orange Cassidy how to throw a punch?
> 
> its been YEARS.


He's an amateur indy worker. Most of these guys are. But they think they can work because Dave Meltzer gives their matches a lot of stars.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That table spot with Britt going through the table was literally ripped from Triple H vs Seth Rollins WrestleMania 33 when Steph went through the table 😂


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> latino stable is on its way baby. aew needs more stereotypes



It's like the world is today ...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The table spot was so goofy. Britt has survived a deathmatch with thumbtacks and we're supposed to believe she's seriously hurt after being gently pushed through a table? Fuck out of here man.*


It feels like she wasn't supposed to look that graceful going through it. I mean shit I'd happily take that bump right now if asked, it looked as gentle as can be.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The only good intergender matches happen on the indies because they actually fight each other instead of the women being treated like porcelain dolls. Statlander, Leyla, Soho and others have all done competitive intergender matches. On national TV you risk the ire of the network and sponsors.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> It feels like she wasn't supposed to look that graceful going through it. I mean shit I'd happily take that bump right now if asked, it looked as gentle as can be.


*It looked like the Jericho bump that actually injured him, LOL.*


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The only good intergender matches happen on the indies because they actually fight each other instead of the women being treated like porcelain dolls. Statlander, Leyla, Soho and others have all done competitive intergender matches.


Where is Dynamite tonight?
I think some states sued some wrestling companies for having a woman beat up by a man.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Spears vs Punk should be an excellent match. 2 seasoned veterans.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Unreal. This Cole vs OC feud is still continuing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

More Bay Bay shite? Come on…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Adam Cole’s arms are as big as Britt Baker’s.
Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483969518577893379



wowwwww

what a piece of shit.

I wish they showed him on tv so we could all know what his douche face looks like.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd laugh if OC ends Cole's streak.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Bruh if they're gonna give Cole this much TV time atleast make it a real..Credible feud. How many gimmic matches is OC getting


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't imagine Orange Cassidy in a lights out match. Is he gonna take a thumbtacks spot?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Baker selling the table harder than Mae Young


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

wow even coles promos are generic


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483938513649287177

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

bdon said:


> Adam Cole’s arms are as big as Britt Baker’s.
> Jesus fucking Christ.


NXT made him look like a bigger star.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That table spot with Britt going through the table was literally ripped from Triple H vs Seth Rollins WrestleMania 33 when Steph went through the table 😂


They did the Diesel -Bret finish with Punk last week too and have done other spots too. Every company does it..


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

From OC to Punk?! Sting better come out here at some point tonight and beat the shit out of somebody, anybody as my consolation prize.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

oh look its the old man that cried his ass to the top of wwe and ran away and ready for the most generic rankings system storyline of the year


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Triple H going to go down as the GOAT booker for making Adam Cole and Andrade watchable.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> wow even coles promos are generic


it really stood out as “generic WWE style promo no. 414,” compared to the tone/temperament that Moxley opened the show, or what we get from a guy like Punk when he speaks.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Cm punk and Shawn spears had to wrestle in OVW like 2005 right??


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Cole's totally gonna bust Cassidy open in that Lights Out match, but instead of blood, orange juice will squirt out of OC's head, blinding Cole, and leading to Cassidy winning.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Has Tully abandoned his original client or just sitting out this MJF/Wardlow/Spears arc?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TMTT said:


> NXT made him look like a bigger star.


Triple H made Adam Cole a star, and Adam is still using everything Triple H taught him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

what? the ring is so close to the ramp? LOL


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Punk looks good today!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I can’t take for granted seeing Punk wrestle in 2022. The entrance, the realness, the crowd reaction. Love it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> what? the ring is so close to the ramp? LOL


must be a shorter arena


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR sounds drunk.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> They did the Diesel -Bret finish with Punk last week too and have done other spots too. Every company does it..


Deisel ended up going to WCW because of spots like that with Bret


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RIP SPEARS.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Best Spears match ever


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

now the story is heating it where they want us to feel sorry for punk because hes out numbered. the tears running down my face.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> what? the ring is so close to the ramp? LOL


It's a small arena...holds 4000


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Bye bye Spears.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

What a fucking waste of time that was.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL. Anyone remember when Dustin Rhodes pantsed Shawn Spears and pinned him in seconds?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THANK YOU FOR SQUASHING A FUCKING JOBBER ON THIS FUCKING PROGRAM, HOLY SHIT, FINALLY, JESUS!!!!! WOW!!!!*


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> wowwwww
> 
> what a piece of shit.
> 
> I wish they showed him on tv so we could all know what his douche face looks like.


But that’s not what the guy said. Listen for yourself.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Poor Spears 😥 I'm one of his few fans, lol.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

At least that dork got buried


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Well I was wrong 🤣


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The amount of time it took Punk to win here SHOULD have been the last match to finish


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i cant believe how generic and protective punks storyline is in this company.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

An epic encounter. Run it back next week.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> But that’s not what the guy said. Listen for yourself.



I'm old and deaf, what did he say then?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm fine with that, can't say I wanted to watch a Shawn Spears match tonight anyway.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

What happened with Spears to deserve a treatment like this  ?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Long or short, I feel like Punk just nails his segments. They always seem to go the way they should.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol mjf shoes


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


These signs are so random but I'm with this guy. Xenogears is better than FF8.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Quickest CM Punk match ever in AEW! That ended almost as fast as when Shawn Spears finishes when he is pinned by Peyton Royce at bedtime 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Wardlow nowhere to be seen as he was the most interesting part of the feud last week, hahahaaaaaaaa.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Nobody cares about 60 year old Gunn 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

OLD MEN SEGMENT ALERT


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

omg its so exciting, punk is slowly bringing his redemption and beating everyone so he can one day be world champion. so compelling


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian and Billy. Let's party like its 1999.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Billy Gunn is like a trillion time tag team champion, so that line from Christian doesn't really land IMO


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That poor dog has been scalding so many times.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Christian & Billy Gunn talking?

Time to party like it's 1999 bitches!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

French Connection said:


> What happened with Spears to deserve a treatment like this  ?


The fact his talent level is worthless jobber?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great, now Marko will need to replace Christian?


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

God dam!! Billy threw Christian into that metal door hard as hell


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Gunn Club is 🥱


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Channel changer incoming.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FUCK CODY RHODES 🖕🏻🖕🏻


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ugh.... Cody


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for Cody to stroke his dick in front of us again.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuck you Cody


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Finally the star of AEW has shown up now it's gonna be good


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

THE HOTTEST FREE AGENT IN PRO RASSLIN, CODELANDER!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

CodHHHy


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

God that tattoo is awful.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> Channel changer incoming.


Agreed everyone will change the channel to TBS to see Cody Rhodes


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Security get this guy!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lfg Codelander


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I actually like Spears. He's good in the ring and has a cool entrance. He does have a jobber haircut though. No grown adult should have a mohawk in 2022.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i bet we will get some deep cry baby over the top cody repeat promo. we have not heard one of those in a while.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Agreed everyone will change the channel to TBS to see Cody Rhodes


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I totally called this being a ladder match to unify the belts


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I actually like Spears. He's good in the ring and has a cool entrance. He does have a jobber haircut though. Nobody grown adult should have a mohawk in 2022.


ya when he debuted in aew i thought he looked way more legit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So we're gonna get Cody vs Sammy in a ladder match.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Cody v Sammy in a ladder match? OK, that will be good at least.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> I'm old and deaf, what did he say then?


Oh I feel ya on the hearing!!! Sounds like “get the garbage truck and get this trash out of the ring.” Pretty lame but tame. Crowd got quiet at the wrong time too so it really stood out. I think Mox could have ripped on him and popped the crowd instead of asking for him to be kicked out.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

So cody has other tbs show on the same time slot on thursday while cenas show is on tuesday


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

That's not very nice of Billy Gunn to besmirch Christian like that


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That ladder looks like it's made of all plastic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


He’s not wrong


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> There is no better motivation to become a wrestler than OC, if you see him, you realise legit any bum can become a paid "pro wrestler"


and get over he is the anti wwe pc wrestler..


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

cody getting the spot as always


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Moxley actually meant to throw out that fan with the "I like Cody" sign.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay he gonna promote a ladder match to claim the new TNT champ as Mr Rhodes is now a free agent?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

You better stop laughing at my comments right now Cody is a star and I mean it


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Was Cody's graphic supposed to look like it came from RAW? Was that some intentional heeling?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Cody with go away heat


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Booing one of the only genuinely talented wrestlers they have, absolute ingrate fans


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I would rather go back and watch that ole 50 reasons why Cody Rhodes sucks than watch Cody Rhodes on tv 😤


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Cody needs to go full heel, everybody sees it.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Did he just say New Japan Bro Wrestling?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That ladder is hilarious


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

No one believes your leaving Cody, come on dude.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cody trying to clout chase CMPunk now lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cody going to compare this promo to the pipe bomb

Fans: STFU


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why the fuck are people chanting Royal Rumble? Fucking brain dead freaks.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

These fans need to shut up and let him speak 👺


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a bit confused. Is Cody calling out CM Punk?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Cody sucks"


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Cody really is a moron. 

Love it. More STFU chants.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Build up to Cody vs Punk starts right now.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Crowd is just shitting on him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody's hair slowly turning black


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The pipe bomb wasn’t in a ring


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol i knew we would get a cry baby cody promo as always. i see the tears building


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Idc, I love Cody.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cody is so just a John Cena wannabe


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Cody really is a moron.
> 
> Love it. More STFU chants.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483981029610123264


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cory has GTFO of the ring heat.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Cody what the...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fordidden door is just something stupid Don Butt-Head came up with 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Cody is great. Love him or hate him. He’s talented. In the ring and on the mic. He turned this crowd from vociferous boos and got a Cody chant. Amazing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

does anyone think cody is coming off like hes drunk in this promo? of course hes not but just seems like it


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Cody, you're making shit up, CM Punk never mentioned the Young Bucks in the Pipebomb, also they were in Impact at that time when Vince wouldn't allow you to mention they existed, there's no way that would have been okayed.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Tony Kahn built it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483980686675439616


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

He is just rambling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DRose1994 said:


> Cody is great. Love him or hate him. He’s talented. In the ring and on the mic. He turned this crowd from vociferous boos and got a Cody chant. Amazing.



take away all the forced free for all booking and he would never fucking have a chance at the top of any promotion


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

So Cody is shitting on the rest of the talent? 😂


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Cody heeling it up


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Cody whining? 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

he does sound like hes just rambling


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

This man just had a crowd chanting "stfu" and booing him, 2 mins later they are cheering him and clapping him. Fucking legend


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Gunther drop


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Is this him trying to become like a meta heel or something?

Because we all legit are sick of you dude, so I guess its working?


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

TMTT said:


> He is just rambling.


Exactly


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Using shitting on WWE to get cheap heat.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> he does sound like hes just rambling


That’s cuz he is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody on fire on the mic tonight


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> This man just had a crowd chanting "stfu" and booing him, 2 mins later they are cheering him and clapping him. Fucking legend


Are you high ? This promo is awful


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Shut up Cody…


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Seth Grimes said:


> This man just had a crowd chanting "stfu" and booing him, 2 mins later they are cheering him and clapping him. Fucking legend


Maybe those Cena comparisons were more apt than we realized.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Can we get on with the show?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cody loves to ramble. He's saying a lot of stuff but I don't see the point or the direction. He just sounds like he's talking for talkings sake.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

All this to say that cody "quits" so he goes to the rumble


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I told y'all Cody was going to come back on this "I'm the real champion" shit.*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This long ass promo…for that.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The fans aren't listening to him lol


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Cody’s promos are meandering more often than not, but I’m entertained.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This feels very forced.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

_crickets_ lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

NXT Only said:


> Cody on fire on the mic tonight


You forgot the word "dumpster" before fire there.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Even if dynamite is 3 hours wouldnt allow cody to have a promo longer than 2 minutes


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was fucking great and I don't even like Cody.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let this idiot go Tony. Please, let him go.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

"Maybe that wasn't the contract that i wanted"


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

That was an incoherent bits of everything promo. BOOO.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody with the money promo.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Are you high ? This promo is awful


You literally think _everything_ is awful.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nah, this was good


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Cody needs to go home and change some diapers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was an incoherent heatless promo by Cody. Dude is just trash


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

somerandomfan said:


> You forgot the word "dumpster" before fire there.


facts


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Cody's great at putting others over and making a rally speech but he doesn't have shit to say that makes me want to see him in a fight.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Are you high ? This promo is awful


So awful he made a live crowd going from booing to cheering him, legend


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

man, oh man — if I never see John Silver again, it’ll be too soon.

But lookie here, two backstage promos tonight and neither were interrupted.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Cody skipping Battle of the Belts had to be an angle.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> So awful he made a live crowd going from booing to cheering him, legend


delusional


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> So awful he made a live crowd going from booing to cheering him, legend


They want that heel turn so bad.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> Maybe those Cena comparisons were more apt than we realized.


Definitely never gonna be Cena levels because he's in AEW, but a similar thing will happen where people shit on him, until he's basically retired, then people will say "yeah he was actually really good"


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I told y'all Cody was going to come back on this "I'm the real champion" shit.*


That's the easiest prediction ever, that's like predicting tomorrow's day of the week ends with the letter y.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

good god, I absolutely hate this (updated?) theme for Black/Brody. Sounds terrible.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

wait did blacks theme song change ? first one was way better


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This entrance feels like it was produced by Paul Levesque.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Anna Jay is probably spending the night with Johnny Hungee behind Jungle Bitch's back 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo MUST squash Jay.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show tonight absolutely sucks so far. One segment after another but nothing seems to be clicking.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That Bitch Show- I Lol´d. Angry mail from TBS in TK´s inbox in 3...2....1...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

somerandomfan said:


> That's the easiest prediction ever, that's like predicting tomorrow's day of the week ends with the letter y.



everything in aew is predictable. LIke punks storyline laid out to the end and people act like its cleaver.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> That's the easiest prediction ever, that's like predicting tomorrow's day of the week ends with the letter y.


*Check the general section. Some people wanted to argue it wouldn't work because it's not the same situation as Shawn and Razor. I told them it didn't matter how stupid it was, he was going to do it anyway, and it would work, because he's so easy to hate.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't know if that promo landed as much as Cody wanted, and I hate him saying "you know why I won't turn heel!".

But honestly, that promo was probably one of the better things he's done in months. If he's not going to turn, at least lean into the dickishness. The line of "I built the Forbidden Door" was a good one.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

black is in midcard hell now in aew?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> This show tonight absolutely sucks so far. One segment after another but nothing seems to be clicking.


Agree, think ima head out


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody talking bollocks again. What did he just say in that promo?


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know if that promo landed as much as Cody wanted, and I hate him saying "you know why I won't turn heel!".
> 
> But honestly, that promo was probably one of the better things he's done in months. If he's not going to turn, at least lean into the dickishness. The line of "I built the Forbidden Door" was a good one.


couldve more straight to the point..


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Julia looks way hotter without the cheerleading clothes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But the tag titles on Brody


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

reamstyles said:


> black is in midcard hell now in aew?


I have no idea why they continue to put Pillman Jr. on TV


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I can´t tell whether Cody is doing it on purpose or it´s just a side effect of his delusion, but I guess that´s a good thing and it´s working for now.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Agree, think ima head out


Thank fuck for that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

House of Black theme is kind of generic 💀


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Cody lie? What CM Punk wanted to do he actually did! A true fucking legend that doesn't get the proper respect.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jade was like "This bitch done lost her damn mind."







*


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

reamstyles said:


> couldve more straight to the point..


Build the match, mention Sammy more.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lmfao did they just say Anna Jay has 24 inch pythons?

please gtfo.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

booker of the year


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Cheap pop to get the crowd back on his side. This takes zero talent. WWE bashing is Cody’s crutch.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> This show tonight absolutely sucks so far. One segment after another but nothing seems to be clicking.


I think it is being very good


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483982318012452869


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Julia looks way hotter without the cheerleading clothes


Would you do her with the eyepatch on?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> lmfao did they just say Anna Jay has 24 inch pythons?
> 
> please gtfo.
> 
> ...


Who said that?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brodie King would be called Brodie Kang if Micheal Cole was on commentary 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Need a better tag finish


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully, this is just Brody King's theme and Malakai will still have his first theme


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know if that promo landed as much as Cody wanted, and I hate him saying "you know why I won't turn heel!".
> 
> But honestly, that promo was probably one of the better things he's done in months. If he's not going to turn, at least lean into the dickishness. The line of "I built the Forbidden Door" was a good one.


*That was Cody's best promo in the last year. The bar is in hell though.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> lmfao did they just say Anna Jay has 24 inch pythons?
> 
> please gtfo.
> 
> ...


Anna Jay so wants to spend the night with those 24 inch pythons brother 😂


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> delusional


No, that literally just happened, you gotta be delusional to have not heard it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The House of Black is small.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I hope this is a tag exclusive theme because Malakai's usual theme is awesome.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

PAC!![emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brodie King really seems similar to Brody Lee with his beard look.

I guess House of Black is now a face team getting the crowd to do what they want to do


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Let this idiot go Tony. Please, let him go.





Randy Lahey said:


> That was an incoherent heatless promo by Cody. Dude is just trash


A lot of fucking talking that didn’t say a goddamn thing.

This dude really, really fucking sucks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Give me Malakai Black vs PAC!!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

PAC vs Malakai…take my money.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brodie King really seems similar to Brody Lee with his beard look.

I guess House of Black is now a face team getting the crowd to do what they want to do


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

The only good thing tonight was Moxley's promo and Punk burying Spears


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I don’t know what the fuck PAC said, not a clue, but I loved it[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So PAC isn't joining the HoB and maybe Julia isn't too?

Oh nice to see Jake on camera.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dolph Ziggler talking about Randy Orton's dad 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> Who said that?



Name is escaping me, but, a geek that was standing next to her, trying to make her seem like a badass. Someone help me out here


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Cheap pop to get the crowd back on his side. This takes zero talent. WWE bashing is Cody’s crutch.


Eh, loads of people in AEW do that not just Cody


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> The House of Black is small.


The Studio Apartment of Black doesn't have the same ring to it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I thought Pac was going to bring out Bray Wyatt.*


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> lmfao did they just say Anna Jay has 24 inch pythons?
> 
> please gtfo.
> 
> ...


He meant to say 24 cm pythons


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> The Studio Apartment of Black doesn't have the same ring to it


What about the Bungalo of Black, and they can all be turned into Gigolo's


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dr. Middy said:


> The Studio Apartment of Black doesn't have the same ring to it


The college dorm of black 😂


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> Eh, loads of people in AEW do that not just Cody


Fair point.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jake Roberts to Cowboy


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> What about the Bungalo of Black, and they can all be turned into Gigolo's


The Boudoir of Black.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Again a very sports entertainment-ish hour one with two squash matches and lots of segments. Besides the intergender match, it's had a very 1999 WWF pace. I want some good wrestling.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Trent is a way more chill guy in promos than he is in the ring


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Who is insisting on these phony Brandon Cutler camera man segments? Also, WTF with these endless Bucks vs Best friends matches? Jesus.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that promo was a cut BTE segment LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Archer attaching himself to Lambert makes no sense


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

How bad do you need to be on the mic to need two managers?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks vs Roppongi Vice is a match I can dig. They had some decent matches in Japan and the Bucks haven't wrestled much lately so don't feel as played out.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Why the fuck does Lancer Archer need two managers.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

So wait, Lambert AND Jake are managing Archer now? It’s unwieldy.

so just after pne time where Archer attacks an opponent while Lambert is in the ring and they’re just automatically aligned? JR said it best: “puzzling to say the least. Wish there had been an explanation for it.”

You and me both JR.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

House of Black makes me think of porn involving BBC.

I don't know why these companies always end up peeing on Black, da fawk he doing even messing with Varsity Blondes, smh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Two Sheds Britt Curb Stomped Cassidy. You have no choice but to Stan.*


Am having to watch later. I hope Riho pins Trashitty.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let’s be honest here. Am I the only one not feeling this show at all tonight? Just so boring.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Araxen said:


> Why the fuck does Lancer Archer need two managers.


i assume beacuse jake has been dealing with health issues and is not around.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Araxen said:


> Why the fuck does Lancer Archer need two managers.


In case one goes down with Covid.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Archer looks like he's put on some weight during his injury.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Kazarian is dead weight. Let his contract expire and send him packing to Impact.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Let’s be honest here. Am I the only one not feeling this show at all tonight? Just so boring.


Besides Moxley's return promo and that mixed tag match, it pretty much all sucked!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Besides Moxley's return promo and that mixed tag match, it pretty much all sucked!


Cody's promo the standout moment of the show by far, seeing a healthy Mox was also awesome


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Make them a tag team! PUT BIG SHOW ON TV FFS!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> Let’s be honest here. Am I the only one not feeling this show at all tonight? Just so boring.


The liquor bottles people were saving for Royal Rumble are popping open….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Let’s be honest here. Am I the only one not feeling this show at all tonight? Just so boring.


I think it is a good show, I was expecting more on the House of Black angle but besides that it is being very entertaining. Mox and Cody promos were great, Punk and MJF was ok, Mixed Tag match was good.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> Cody's promo the standout moment of the show by far, seeing a healthy Mox was also awesome


Its so great to see Moxley back!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Also, this crowd sucks but I can’t really blame them. This show sucks.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Can Mox fight that fan he cursed out?

that would save this show


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

James Corden actually getting in American TV ads now? Thanks for adopting him from us guys


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jake is high risk with Covid but apparently had it recently and looks ok. Maybe he sells Archer's contract to Lambert. I like Lambert but his choice of clients is odd. You'd think it would be legit fighters like Ogogo and Hager.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

AEW have Omega, Bryan and Miro out and still have a stacked roster


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two fucks on the same show?

Archer is such a moron


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lance Archer just said 'fuck you' to someone.

The amount of fines after this, lolololol


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> AEW have Omega, Bryan and Miro out and still have a stacked roster


Stacked? You realise we just had to sit through OC, House of Black, Shawn Spears, and now these two in the ring


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Am having to watch later. I hope Riho pins Trashitty.


*Who do you think Cornette would cheer for in that situation? 😂*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They're stretching a 3 minute squash into a 15 minute one. Ugh


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I feel bad for Archer & Kaz but no one cares about this match in that arena.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> I don't know why these companies always end up peeing on Black, da fawk he doing even messing with Varsity Blondes, smh


Black loves this stuff, he's been working random tag matches all over the indies too. He's more interested in his character development and storylines (he would be heavily involved in Pac being his rival) over being top of the card. Eventually it may make sense for him to chase/hold a title but for now I genuinely don't think it makes sense for his character to care about one.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483978582967951362
Lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Archer actually is a fine promo from watching the NJPW feud with Mox he had and some of the promos he did with Jake. No idea why they need to add Lambert to his act.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

A bit boring. Archer's been out for a while, working Kaz i guess to help him sharpen up before facing Page. But this match should have been over 10min ago.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

WTF, This guy is supposed to be challenging Page for the belt? LOL


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bro, the crowds falling alseep.

end this shit


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Archer looked kinda laboured there rather than the age defying big man we're used to. Maybe he just has to work his way back into peak form. He focused a lot more on classic heel tactics.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

That match should have been the length of the Punk/Spears match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Why the fuck does Lancer Archer need two managers.


Maybe with 2x the thinking power he'll be able to finally win the big one.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know if the idea is for Archer to challenge Hangman, maybe not have him go 10 minutes with a guy who hasn't been on TV in months.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483978582967951362
> Lmao


Do you think as Shawn it's better for your relationship that Cassie lies to you, telling you that you deserve more, believes in you fully. Or should she be honest and tell him that he sucks and isn't worth anything in wrestling?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh no not Dan Lambert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is it canon now that Lance Archer drank out of the water hose


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i always feel like that guys going to have a heart attack in his promos


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

That was a bad choice for television. Archer vs Kazarian is a terrible choice for a two segment match…and it is going the full time too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good camera angle to show the size difference


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Cowboy shit ain’t shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> I feel bad for Archer & Kaz but no one cares about this match in that arena.


Match needed to be quicker, and more impactful. Archer looks winded out there. Understandable, as his conditioning is probably a bit off after the time off.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Treat the Legion Of Boom with more respect, Archer!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eric Andre, fuck they were corny


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> That was a bad choice for television. Archer vs Kazarian is a terrible choice for a two segment match…and it is going the full time too.


Wasn't BAD like Kaz vs Gallows, but very boring and plodding.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Cheesy backstage promo by Dante and Lee Moriarty.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lio Rush ain’t ever coming back is he?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

How refreshing a babyface world champion that is actually a badass and does not lose a 1 on 1 fight.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hangman had some pretty sissy punches there.

Archer vs Hangman is one giant toilet break. I'll be sure to eat taco bell that day.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Hobbs' pointy tits.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show is an absolute mess. Boring matches. One pointless promo after another. Give me STORIES. Good stories. Something that drives the entire show. Holy shit this sucks tonight.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lio Rush is done


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Lio Rush ain’t ever coming back is he?


He's lucky he still has a job TK probably ripped his head off


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

La Parka said:


> Lio Rush ain’t ever coming back is he?


He's probably on a retirement right now, he'll be back, he went to Terry Funk's school on wrestling retirements.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AEW has to do better at filling up the second hour. They start off strong and it drops off drastically until the main event. If Darby and Sting weren't in it, I would have been gone.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Hangman had some pretty sissy punches there.
> 
> Archer vs Hangman is one giant toilet break. I'll be sure to eat taco bell that day.


What do people be getting at Taco Bell that gives em the shits lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Besides Mox's promo, this show is so garbage, I would rather have a pap smear.

It better start improving after this commercial break.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Lio Rush ain’t ever coming back is he?


Looks like he was 'rushed out'


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Lio Rush ain’t ever coming back is he?


The goof ball should have bit his tongue.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Still waiting for a good wrestling match. Rampage seems to be hosting most of them lately.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> What do people be getting at Taco Bell that gives em the shits lol



Get a bunch of their burritos, then bring your phone to the bathroom, it'll be a while.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> What do people be getting at Taco Bell that gives em the shits lol


maybe the nacho supreme with extra melted cheese for those who are sensitive to cheese, they get the farts and shits


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

WTF is this that….


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Besides Mox's promo, this show is so garbage, I would rather have a pap smear.
> 
> It better start improving after this commercial break.


I thought that promo was bleh, just generic I overcame material


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

No one cares about these 3 females


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

every promo feels so fucking forced


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Little Leila, small and short


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Wrong camera angle for showing Leyla Hirsch finally back on Dynamite. She looks like she is 3 feet tall


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I like all three of those girls but my goodness what a bad backstage segment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SKYE BLUE, FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They HAVE to put Leyla with Serena Deeb.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They were friends?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Still waiting for a good wrestling match. Rampage seems to be hosting most of them lately.


Yes, lately Dynamite hadn't many good matches, it seems more segment driven than having good matches.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this company has a long way to go.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

9:30? You know what means folks....

TIME FOR A WOMEN'S MATCH!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Get a bunch of their burritos, then bring your phone to the bathroom, it'll be a while.


I guess maybe since I don't eat the beans I don't get the shits lol. But I usually go quesadilla or toasted chicken burrito


Chan Hung said:


> maybe the nacho supreme with extra melted cheese for those who are sensitive to cheese, they get the farts and shits


I can never bring myself to buy the nachos


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Skye Blue. The only good thing about this show tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sky Blue is such a hottie <3 Serena is going to kill her.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Deeb.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Layla Shamrock has Snapped!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So she wrestled Cole in preparation for facing Leyla? Makes sense.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sky Blue's ass


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I guess maybe since I don't eat the beans I don't get the shits lol. But I usually go quesadilla or toasted chicken burritoI can never bring myself to buy the nachos


nobody should be eating that shit, so bad for you.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Serena Deeb's head is the shape of a hot air balloon.

I like her outfit, though, would wear, even to the mall.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I thought that promo was bleh, just generic I overcame material


Whilst true, at least it's real, which is why I liked it. As opposed to Adam Cole where he cuts a promo you just know he doesn't mean a word of what he says


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

scshaastin said:


> Layla Shamrock has Snapped!


She could probably kick most of the rosters ass that is the sad part lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This blue lady is not good, how do you look bad in a squash


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

all i see is ass


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> nobody should be eating that shit, so bad for you.


This is America, we love the bad shit.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you camera person. Thank you


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Serena is a bad ass. She reminds me of a female Bret Hart


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Skye Blue not really ready for national TV, but that body is


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Serena should really be in Stardom, she's too good for American women's wrestling. AEW needs to put some gold around her waist.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> This is America, we love the bad shit.


its so toxic for your insides. there is plenty of real mexican food in the states. standards bro lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> This blue lady is not good, how do you look bad in a squash


From what I've seen from both, she is similar but better than Cora Jade


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> Whilst true, at least it's real, which is why I liked it. As opposed to Adam Cole where he cuts a promo you just know he doesn't mean a word of what he says


I get that angle I guess. Generally though I'm a big hater of sappy. Rap kinda ruined the "my life is/was hard sympathy lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

interesting camera angle on that submission...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I can see why you guys love Skye Blue. She's gorgeous


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Serena as a heel fucking rules.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Serena Deeb's head is the shape of a hot air balloon.
> 
> I like her outfit, though, would wear, even to the mall.


Never really noticed before, even when shaved.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Deeb is great


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

All I see is Blue


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> all i see is ass



Cody Rhodes wasn't in that match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> Skye Blue not really ready for national TV, but that body is


Just have her body on there. That's all we want lol.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Who the fuck wanted more Dan Lambert?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

another shit forced promo for the night


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Poor Statlander looks like she is miserable there, cant blame her for how they have been poorly booking her.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> its so toxic for your insides. there is plenty of real mexican food in the states. standards bro lol


Taco Bell is good but gives everyone the shits. Its not real mexican food, but its a good dose of a fix for some


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox vs All Ego, Bucks vs Roppongi Vice and HOOK.

Rampage >>> Dynamite


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks Deeb not going for the pin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Excalibur is fucking cringe with these bingo hall facts.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

One of the bigger rampage cards they have put on in sometime


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Never really noticed before, even when shaved.



At that time, she had a bit more weight on her, so, it didn't look as much like a hot air balloon, but, she is much smaller now (unless I am completely remembering wrong), so, with her hair pulled back, it was a hot air balloon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> its so toxic for your insides. there is plenty of real mexican food in the states. standards bro lol


Oh for sure, trucks definitely are way better, no argument there.


ProjectGargano said:


> From what I've seen from both, she is similar but better than Cora Jade


I'd lean Cora, but thats some bias from preferring NXT's woman's division.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

HOOK. The only good thing about this company right now. DAT POP


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

HOOK = RATINGS


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

hook is the face of rampage


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Hook!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I've liked Ethan Page, but the longer he stays in AEW, the more obvious it becomes he was the Jannetty.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Excalibur is fucking cringe with these bingo hall facts.


NJPW is not a bingo hall promotion


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think they've been trying a formatting change the last two weeks. They've had more segments in total, more shorter matches, and have put more total people on TV as a result as well. 

Not sure if I like it as much.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Santana and Ortiz turning on Jericho? I hope so. They deserve some tag team spotlight and should get away from Jericho and the IC and stand on their own.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Man Hook really hates masked jobbers


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> interesting camera angle on that submission...


I thought i was the only perve here who noticed that


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> HOOK. The only good thing about this company right now. DAT POP


You are so dramatic, jeeez. In one week they are great, the next the only good thing they have is HOOK.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

O


CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Never really noticed before, even when shaved.


Oh snap, that was her back then? 😲😲😲


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I get that angle I guess. Generally though I'm a big hater of sappy. Rap kinda ruined the "my life is/was hard sympathy lol


I'm a big lover of anything real being in wrestling, which is why I think we need more actual assholes in wrestling. Kinda put me off Cole when he cried about not being able to do Twitch, where he's boring as fuck. How can I believe promos where he talks about kicking ass, and destroying geeks like OC, when he is clearly a fucking geek himself, he's cosplaying


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> NJPW is not a bingo hall promotion



most people listening dont care though. if someone cares they already know it. are they jerking off to ex telling them the same info they googled themselves.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> Cody Rhodes wasn't in that match.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> You are so dramatic, jeeez. In one week they are great, the next the only good thing they have is HOOK.


Show tonight is a complete turn off.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Has Hook ever wrestled on Dynamite? As far as I know, all his matches has been on Rampage


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Leyla Hirsch vs Red Velvet might have the lowest combined height of any AEW match?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Geeee said:


> NJPW is not a bingo hall promotion


Eh, it sure looks like it. Some of the worst low budget production I've seen for a supposed top company


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I’m glad they threw Andrade into this gaggle of idiots


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

what is with all these random shit back stage promos.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its a absolute disgrace how they book Statlander, she was laying on the ramp off camera while the other 3 people were all involved in the finish, and just look how miserable she looks in that backstage segment, she isnt in character they never gave her anything to be in character, that was a total shoot how miserable she looks and no wonder too, yeah right like those dumb bitches backstage there could chump a big powerful alien chick like that, yeah fucking right!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking hell, just fucking release Andrade. Absolutely pointless waste of air.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> most people listening dont care though. if someone cares they already know it. are they jerking off to ex telling them the same info they googled themselves.


People complain when they don't explain stuff, Excalibur gave a 'throwaway' match some context and history.

The WK show where they wrestled was bigger than any AEW show so far - 26,000+ fans.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What a waste of fucking time this hardy office garbage is 

fuck it off


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh god. They are making HFO bigger???


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Didn’t Hardy say he’d be dropping all this unrealistic HFO stuff like a month ago on Twitter? He seems to be as deep into it as ever..


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I love Andrade but now he's saddled down with this HFO bullshit.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The English language remains undefeated against Andrade. His greatest rival.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> I'm a big lover of anything real being in wrestling, which is why I think we need more actual assholes in wrestling. Kinda put me off Cole when he cried about not being able to do Twitch, where he's boring as fuck. How can I believe promos where he talks about kicking ass, and destroying geeks like OC, when he is clearly a fucking geek himself, he's cosplaying


I do agree that the lack of unabashed assholes probably hurts shit too a degree. It's nice that folk want to get along, but probably kills some drive trying to play nice


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hook looks like that Birdkeeper Toby guy that talks about Pokemon on Youtube 😂


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Digressing, but doing a HBK/Razor Ramon situation for the TNT title, like this, is so rushed. They should have built it for the PPV in March.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Acclaimed main eventing F-in Dynamite.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

This show is becoming cringe and its been progressing for awhile


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Another fire rap from caster


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Am actually a fan of The Aclaimed


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm starting to like these guys.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That Starrcade 97 diss 🤣


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

So I guess we can assume at this point that Bryan Danielson is on a part-time schedule?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DaSlacker said:


> Digressing, but doing a HBK/Razor Ramon situation for the TNT title, like this, is so rushed. They should have built it for the PPV in March.


Of course they are gonna rip Razor vs Shawn though 😂 

I would rather go back and watch that than watch stupid Cody!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

ITS STING


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Rise Up for the Man in the T-Shirt!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Oh god. They are making HFO bigger???


It's everybody's worst nightmare


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Darby has the better music. Let his beat play.* *They should do it like the Brothers of Destruction and have Sting's intro play while Darby's music escorts them to the ring.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

feel like they need to do more with sting but i guess theres not a lot to do.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

A-HFO. Make Andrade say that quick three times in a row. 

That´s a fucking awful name. 

Bunny was so not impressed. Time to turn them babyface.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Fucking hell, just fucking release Andrade. Absolutely pointless waste of air.


What you mean? All the AEW fans told me when WWE released him that he was a top tier wrestler with shit booking, and would elevate AEW?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Has Hook ever wrestled on Dynamite? As far as I know, all his matches has been on Rampage


Nope, smart move. Keep him on Rampage as a regular first. Gives him time to slowly get on the main show Dynamite.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Welcome to the Black Parade bitch


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Tony and JR took forever to realize that Sting and Darby were getting the shit beaten out of them.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

STEVE BORDEN still makes me feel funny in my pants after all these years.

#CallMe


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Who do you think Cornette would cheer for in that situation? 😂*


Earthquake/power outage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Oh god. They are making HFO bigger???


Gotta put another 10 unused AEW stars in one faction LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Darby has the better music. Let his beat play.*


Pssh and make it look like he's tagging along with Darby


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Seth Grimes said:


> What you mean? All the AEW fans told me when WWE released him that he was a top tier wrestler with shit booking, and would elevate AEW?


He's absolute dog shit. Always has been and always will be.

Listening to him try and stumble through the English language makes me want to shove pencils in my ear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sting and Darby should be tag champs soon.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I do agree that the lack of unabashed assholes probably hurts shit too a degree. It's nice that folk want to get along, but probably kills some drive trying to play nice


Yeah, this is one of the main reasons original Baron Corbin got over, cause from the few times we've seen him behind the scenes, he did come across as a bit of a loner asshole, not that it's a bad thing but yeah he seemed real at least


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade will probably depose Matt leading to him disappearing and returning with Jeff.

Are we getting a surprise here?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

this has to lead to an angle at the end, right? or darby just comes back last minute to make the save


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ElTerrible said:


> A-HFO. Make Andrade say that quick three times in a row.
> 
> That´s a fucking awful name.
> 
> Bunny was so not impressed. Time to turn them babyface.


Perhaps a third person could help The Bunny and Penelope? 

They should sign Toni and put her with them so they can be a trio of blonde bad bitches!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> What you mean? All the AEW fans told me when WWE released him that he was a top tier wrestler with shit booking, and would elevate AEW?


No you see, he was totally going to be a star if Vice didn't get Ric cancelled. That ruined months of planned booking.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I will give AEW credit, they made Sting's last run much better than the WWE did.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> this has to lead to an angle at the end, right? or darby just comes back last minute to make the save


Probably ends with a lame HFO run in


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Holy fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483995209612636160


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Andrade will probably depose Matt leading to him disappearing and returning with Jeff.
> 
> Are we getting a surprise here?



i cant stand this inclusive booking in aew, its killing them. its not reality. acting like people roam around in parades of different backgrounds with rainbows above them prancing the streets. It just does not happen its not realistic. People like Andre should be with the latinos. endless mixed groups with such random people looks stupid.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> ITS STING[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji146]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is there a bunch of Codys there dressed like Stardust? 😂


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Darby coming out after hisneck being Pillamanized would really piss me off.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> feel like they need to do more with sting but i guess theres not a lot to do.


TBH I wish WWE would use Goldberg exactly how AEW uses Sting. I would totally watch Goldberg landing the greatest hits on midcarders in tag matches...on Youtube anyway.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Pssh and make it look like he's tagging along with Darby


*Check the edit. Brothers of Destruction style with Sting's intro being like Kane's is the way to go.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483995209612636160


Skye Blue reminds me of Remy LaCroix lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> i cant stand this inclusive booking in aew, its killing them. its not reality. acting like people roam around in parades of different backgrounds with rainbows above them prancing the streets. It just does not happen its not realistic. People like Andre should be with the latinos. endless mixed groups with such random people looks stupid.


What?

Should we like throw all the black people in one faction or something?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah, this is one of the main reasons original Baron Corbin got over, cause from the few times we've seen him behind the scenes, he did come across as a bit of a loner asshole, not that it's a bad thing but yeah he seemed real at least


And his assholeness was him just saying he didn't care about the indies right lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If this is all for Darby to reemerge at the end then... meh, why bother? Just do a normal main event. If there's a surprise then ok.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Seth Grimes said:


> Am actually a fan of The Aclaimed



One fan is better than none.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've enjoyed this show better than last week. That said, AEW's developed a weird habit in the last month of front loading these shows in the 1st hour and by the time we get to the 2nd, everything just feels less important.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I will give AEW credit, they made Sting's last run much better than the WWE did.


Bull shit, he's done a bunch of low card tags. If he had that run in WWE folk would cry bloody murder.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sting accompanied by Winter Storm Izzy when he comes to the ring 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483995209612636160


Hell yeah add that ass full time to AEW, along with this ass ...


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match is AEW testing the waters for a potential Sting one on one match.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> And his assholeness was him just saying he didn't care about the indies right lol


I can't remember it was a few years ago where someone annoyed him at a club by fanboying and he almost slapped him. I just remember he constantly had this aura of "leave me the fuck alone with my drink".


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Wait a minute. Sting on TBS versus rappers.

Please could we get the most anticipated return of all time. After 30 years...

PN News


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby is back.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

They only hit the Light Strike button when Pillmanizing Darby.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Hell yeah add that ass full time to AEW, along with this ass ...
> 
> View attachment 115501


Damn boi those thighs are thicc 👀


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Sting and Darby win already, we all know it's happening.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Super Darby needed less than 10 minutes to revive himself after getting his Pillmanizing his neck.

Making Super Cena blush.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

HOLY SHIT GUYS

DARBY OUTTA NOWHERE


WHO WOULD HAVE EVEN GUESSED THIS 

DEFINATELY NOT ANYONE IN THIS THREAD


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Andrade will probably depose Matt leading to him disappearing and returning with Jeff.
> 
> Are we getting a surprise here?


I really don't think he will depose Matt


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DaSlacker said:


> Wait a minute. Sting on TBS versus rappers.
> 
> Please could we get the most anticipated return of all time. After 30 years...
> 
> ...


PN News looks like Wrestling Otaku 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> This match is AEW testing the waters for a potential Sting one on one match.


I could see them doing Sting vs Kenny Omega or something. Someone who could really carry the match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> I can't remember it was a few years ago where someone annoyed him at a club by fanboying and he almost slapped him. I just remember he constantly had this aura of "leave me the fuck alone with my drink".


It's amazing folk still don't get the concept of "let me eat first" when it comes to celebs


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sting is incredible.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn ringside is small


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

STING


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> Wait a minute. Sting on TBS versus rappers.
> 
> Please could we get the most anticipated return of all time. After 30 years...
> 
> ...


Pity the GOAT rapper is retired


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DARBY ALLIN OUTTA NOWHERE!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483996824176410624*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

its funny how its so impactful when sting does spots because hes just an old fuck and so the spot makes it so good


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darby and Sting have beaten like all the top tag teams. They deserve a title match by the rankings IMO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sting working for every dollar Tony Khan pays him!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, that show was 98% doo doo.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Darby selling a Pillmanized neck for like 5 minutes, as much as I love the guy, is fucking stupid.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I could see them doing Sting vs Kenny Omega or something. Someone who could really carry the match


I would mark the fuck out, absolutely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lame Main Event


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Hell yeah add that ass full time to AEW, along with this ass ...
> 
> View attachment 115501


They really should give Toni a call, hopefully they can at least do better with her than putting pie in her face.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

sting getting paid the big bucks to finish his career with those spots!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Well at least they didn’t have HFO come out and do a typical run in


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Well, that show was 98% doo doo.


Is the other 2% piss?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

A mess of a show, to be fair.

Fuck knows why that was the main event.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

6 or 7 star edition of Dynamite?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They timed the show badly


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good main event.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Poor JR 😂 closing the show with no more voice


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall the show was very good. The OC and Cole match was too damn long.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They're going to need an ambulance on standby for the eventual Darby versus Jeff Hardy matchup, lmao.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Adapting said:


> Is the other 2% piss?



1% good for Mox saying bad words and embarrassing that guy.

The other good 1% for Sting making my lady bits shiver and leak.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

JR was absolutely entertaining me with his apathetic attitude tonight. The highlight of the show


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Is JR okay? His voice sounded rough there.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Sting at 62. That man has kept himself in crazy good shape.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this show would've been good if we got a banger match about the same length as that Lance Archer/Frankie Kazarian extended squash match.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

So were we told why the FTR match didn't happen?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They're going to need an ambulance on standby for the eventual Darby versus Jeff Hardy matchup, lmao.*


May as well just do the match in a goddamn hospital just to be safe.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love Darby, love Sting, find the Acclaimed alright, but that didn't feel like much of a main event to me.

Very disappointed with the match quality on Dynamite lately outside of the Hanger/Danielson duology, it's leaning more and more into the old WWF/E format. I got into AEW to avoid that, but TK can't seem to decide if he wants it to be the workrate promotion or a TV-14 storyline driven show.

Rampage looks good again and next week's Dynamite card looks good on paper.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Lame Main Event


Of course ripping Razor vs Shawn with jobbers of course is gonna be lame!


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Let me guess... Bryan was not on Dynamite for 2 weeks in a row.

Great use of him.. to from from All Out/ Grand Slam to now not being on the show for 2 weeks in a row and giving his first loss for no real value gained.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tony might be smoking hella pot, but he can book a Sting segment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe a few weeks left and I think JR is gone from the booth. It was really really bad tonight.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Overall 5/10 from me.

This show felt like they shoved too many people on the show in too many segments, to where it felt disjointed. Archer's match felt too long given that he's supposed to be in a feud with Hangman, Lambert being on the show twice was MEH, Darby no selling his neck getting killed by a chair was bad and Cody's promo was hilariously nonsensical.

However, I did love Serena's squash of Skye Blue, Moxley's return and promo was amazing (especially with how the entire crowd hung on every word he said), I really had fun with the mixed tag match, and Punk squashing Spears was fantastic.

So a mixed bag for me.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Not a huge fan but props to Sting for doing that table spot. Dude was clearly desperately gasping for air and having trouble standing afterward but did that shit to give a small moment for the fans.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BOOK IT!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson was being the MVP of the show, delivering bangers weekly. I really can’t wait for his rematch vs. Kenny.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Maybe a few weeks left and I think JR is gone from the booth. It was really really bad tonight.


They could hire Joe for it


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Love Darby, love Sting, find the Acclaimed alright, but that didn't feel like much of a main event to me.
> 
> Very disappointed with the match quality on Dynamite lately outside of the Hanger/Danielson duology, it's leaning more and more into the old WWF/E format. I got into AEW to avoid that, but TK can't seem to decide if he wants it to be the workrate promotion or a TV-14 storyline driven show.
> 
> Rampage looks good again and next week's Dynamite card looks good on paper.


He needs a couple of bookers imo. Don and whoever books MLW would suffice. 

I just get that feeling it's being put together by a guy who is doing other things, therefore is a little on autopilot. Like WWE was in Spring 2001, when Vince was focusing on XFL.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> hook is the face of rampage


You just made AEW’s newest t-shirt and marketing campaign. 

Or Hook can star with The Rock in Rampage 2.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Was there any interference or interrupted promos tonight?


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

one of the lamest episodes of dynamite ever....absolute train wreck....even the punk mjf segment was shit. Moxley only positive of entire show


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

> >Moxley promo


They're gonna pay for the f-bomb, that's for sure. Mox looked a lot thinner.



> >Intergender match


This wasn't good. OC treated this as a joke early then started caring later. They kicked out of canadian destroyers(as customary in AEW). They had the men and women doing stuff to each other even though they shouldn't be allowed then both teams were stupid not to have the male beat up the female since it was clear it wouldn't result in a DQ. Adam Cole is flushing his career down the toilet in AEW, going from a top guy in NXT to just another goof in AEw.



> >Punk vs Spears


Waste of time but it meant less Spears which is a good thing.



> >Gunn Club and Christian segment


I don't understand why there's a problem giving the Gunn Club title shots since they gave them to the Dark Order for no real reason. I doubt I will understand it anymore when they inevitably get a shot out of anger next time. It's too bad they blew their win streak on a random loss a while back that didn't accomplish much.



> >Cody promo


I hated this. He used tons of shoot terms and seemed to just ramble aimlessly about various hot IWC topics. 



> >Black and King vs The Varsity Blonds


Griff should have just stayed down when he got thrown in the steps. The suplex into the powerslam was cool but if someone misses on that one, someone could really get hurt. The House of Black looked good though.



> >Kazarian vs Archer


Why did this go 10 minutes? It did nothing for either guy and then Archer looking like a goof after against Page hurt him further. Now that Page has vanquished Archer, why do we need to see that match?



> >Dante Martin/Team Tazz promo


Where was Lio Rush and Jay Lethal? It's like a running joke now where Dante gets new allies each week who are gone soon after. 



> >Serena Deeb vs Skye Blue


We got some very generous camera shots here on Blue's butt. This was just a quick squash.



> >HFO is now AHFO


Who cares. Somehow they downgraded that awful stable.



> >The Acclaimed vs Sting and Darby


The Acclaimed looked like goofs here not being able to take down old man Sting 2v1 and then getting defeated easy once Darby returned. Darby no selling his injury wasn't good. I have no idea where the Acclaimed goes from here

Overall thoughts: This had a lot of the usual bad AEW trademarks with shoot terms being used, bad Orange Cassidy stuff and heels being made to look like idiots plus an intergender match that made no sense on top of it.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Dr. Middy said:


> Overall 5/10 from me.
> 
> This show felt like they shoved too many people on the show in too many segments, to where it felt disjointed. Archer's match felt too long given that he's supposed to be in a feud with Hangman, Lambert being on the show twice was MEH, Darby no selling his neck getting killed by a chair was bad and Cody's promo was hilariously nonsensical.
> 
> ...


That is the point. With such a big roster, lately TK is putting so many people on the shows that everything feels rushed.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’m thankful for AEW. Even on a subpar night, I enjoyed the program.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Just me or we can barely hear JR tonight? It’s like he doesn’t feel like saying anything…





Chan Hung said:


> He's coasting it. Drunk on his own BBQ Sauce





MarkOfAllMarks said:


> JRs been throughout a lot. He isn't passionate about wrestling anymore it's clear. Commentating is just a job to him.


he had an interview today, he is still very uncomfortable and on big pain meds

give the guy a break, he was fine


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, this show was better than last week. That said I feel like Dynamite has gotten into a pretty bad habit as of late of front loading these shows to the point where the stuff in the 2nd hour just doesn't matter nearly as much.

*Mox's promo was awesome. Telling off an asshole, telling a story about his struggle in a creative way, sending an inspirational message, and delivering a fiery comeback statement. Perfect. Didn't need anyone interrupting either. Save that stuff for the future.

*The Mixed Tag I thought overall was fun despite it's Indy-Riffic tendencies. It was fairly shtick heavy, but I like a decent amount of shtick. Don't really care for the ending of Britt kind of looking like the defenseless woman being put through the table. She's your Women's Champion. And after Rampage and Beach Break next week, please let this feud be over.

*Punk vs. Spears was funny and kind of unexpected. I hope everyone takes this as a hint to not take Spears seriously anymore, lol. That said the Punk & MJF stuff tonight felt like an example of spinning it's wheels. At this point I think we're all just ready to see the match. And that is point it will probably happen in 2 weeks in Chicago instead of Revolution 1st.

*Cody's promo was all over the place and rambly and I hated the part where he said "you know why I won't turn heel!". That said, we got to see more of a heelish side and he had a few good lines thrown in there. Honestly this was one of the better things he's done in months, warts and all.

*House of Black have a cool entrance. Match wasn't much but at least Brody got a chance to show off. Couldn't really hear the PAC promo that well but he sounded cool. PAC vs. Malakai will be great when we eventually get it.

*So Archer vs. Kaz was likely a replacement for the FTR match. But I don't understand why you have Archer go 10 minutes with a guy who hasn't been on TV in months in a completely cold match. And Lambert coming out with Archer & Jake is just weird. To put it simply, Archer's return hasn't been booked that well so far. At least we got Hangman after the match.

*Deeb looked strong in her semi squash against Skye Blue. Overall everything here was well done.

*I appreciate Sting taking bumps and stage diving as much as the next guy. That said having Darby recovering from what they did to his neck in less than 10 minutes just to set up a save felt unneeded. Overall was fine for a main event.

So yeah, probably would give this show a 5.5 or 6/10. An improvement over last week, but still issues, chief among them being the 2nd hour feeling lackluster compared to the 1st.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> What?
> 
> Should we like throw all the black people in one faction or something?



why not, in reality most people are bunched together with their own culture. You think this fake rainbow mix of random people is good ? it makes no sense. Put race aside, They could at least try to have wrestlers that make sense together based off characters you know.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> why not, in reality most people are bunched together with their own culture. You think this fake rainbow mix of random people is good ? it makes no sense. Put race aside, They could at least try to have wrestlers that make sense together based off characters you know.


Also, in this case, Eddie Kingston and Santana and Ortiz are actually good friends IRL and have teamed together in other promotions, so it's not even a random grouping of people by color.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Also, in this case, Eddie Kingston and Santana and Ortiz are actually good friends IRL and have teamed together in other promotions, so it's not even a random grouping of people by color.


yes but they make sense based off characters. again put race aside and just messing the right talent should be the focus. instead it seems like they are forcing something.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, it's amazing how much Jon Moxley and Cody Rhodes add even MORE to the show.

Those were great promos by both men here tonight 👏 

I'm looking forward to the day when Kenny Omega eventually makes his long-awaited return months from now 

Anyway, next week's big show takes place on Cleveland, Ohio! 

Hm, something about that place sounds familiar though


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Man, it's amazing how much Jon Moxley and Cody Rhodes add even MORE to the show.
> 
> Those were great promos by both men here tonight 👏
> 
> ...


Isn't that where WWE HOFer Drew Carey is from?


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

That Acclaim pre March video was lights out funny as hell.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The mixed tag was even worse than I expected. What awful garbage...and now yet another match between Cole and Trashitty? Can the lights really be turned off for that please?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Spears finally having the match he (and many others in the company) deserved.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Great show all around!

Kinda bummed that they had to nix the FTR angle for whatever reason because I think The Briscoes were gonna come out after a squash and cut a promo. 

Otherwise that was really fun! Great promos and storyline building for this one and some cool matchups. 

Maybe I'm not as jaded but I actually got worried about Darby in that match. Considering it's Darby it didn't look like that crazy of a spot but people get seriously injured off of small things all the time, Sting being one with a simple buckle bomb. Shit, Xavier blew out his achilles just running the ropes at a house show. 

Seeing him fly back into picture and absolutely demolish Max off the steps was a big relief and super cool; add that shit to the highlight reel. 

Honestly one of the better shows they've had in a while. If the Briscoes debuted and cut a scathing promo on FTR it might be an all timer.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Isn't that where WWE HOFer Drew Carey is from?


Yep, it's definitely where someone who's been in WWE originated in


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

crowd was horrible tonight
during moxleys promo im like "ok this is different and cool, theyre being silent and listening to him"...then they stayed that way the whole fucking show


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Inner circle randomly turning on eachother? what? lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Inner circle randomly turning on eachother? what? lol


It's not random. It's literally been building up for a while now. Remember when Jericho waited for his whole ass entrance while Santana and Ortiz were getting their asses kicked? That was like a month ago and since then Eddie Kingston has been there for them more than Jericho


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Geeee said:


> It's not random. It's literally been building up for a while now. Remember when Jericho waited for his whole ass entrance while Santana and Ortiz were getting their asses kicked? That was like a month ago and since then Eddie Kingston has been there for them more than Jericho


Damn dont remember that, but either way it's for the best anyway so im all for it. As long as Jericho fucks off in the end


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How sad an existence must you have to be bullied by and be afraid of the Hardlys?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

If Tony signs anymore guys theyre gonna need a 3rd hour. Everything is just so crammed together rn


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *DARBY ALLIN OUTTA NOWHERE!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483996824176410624*


It's Arya!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> crowd was horrible tonight
> during moxleys promo im like "ok this is different and cool, theyre being silent and listening to him"...then they stayed that way the whole fucking show



What do you expect


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Andrade in the running for the dumbest person in kayfabe. Imagine paying money for any part of the HFO, let alone to pay the maximum amount you could while still being a minority owner.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That camera shot of Sky Blue submitting needs to live on in gifdom for eternity on here.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> crowd was horrible tonight
> during moxleys promo im like "ok this is different and cool, theyre being silent and listening to him"...then they stayed that way the whole fucking show


Yeah and it was most notable during Kings of the Black Throne vs Varsity Blondes. It was embarrassingly quiet.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

AEW is a mess right now sadly


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

One of the positives I gotta say was Punk squashing Spears. I really expected some kind of a match selling the crap out of him being all beat up from last week. They’d also been kind of building up Spears recently to look like something of a threat, so I thought that was a pretty cool surprise. Other than the first match being mostly trash, and the Acclaimed entrance being about 5 minutes too long, the rest of the show was mostly good.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

That was a great show. Better than last week. Mox and Cody give it gravitas.

AEW is just so entertaining.

unfortunately we are going to have to see pac lose again in coming weeks


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The very definition of a filler show. Nothing inherently bad minus the gunn club crap but nothing I'll remember next week. Moxes promo was great though


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> The very definition of a filler show. Nothing inherently bad minus the gunn club crap but nothing I'll remember next week. Moxes promo was great though


You got beef with the Ass Boys?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> You got beef with the Ass Boys?


Hated anything gunn related since 1999. The only thing we have in common is our reverement of posteriors


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Hated anything gunn related since 1999. The only thing we have in common is our reverement of posteriors


Sky Blue to join The Ass Club confirmed. "Your ass club is not complete without the Ass Woman."


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

THANOS said:


> Kings of the Black Throne


This name really doesn't roll off the tongue very well. Hate it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Kind reminder that Cody is a fucking bitch ass moron.
"This promo"
"Why I won't turn heel"

Bitch, you are pathetic. Can't do this shit right. He was rambling random shits. The same cunt that does unnecessary burning table suplex spots, taking the moment away from someone could have needed it in the future, and then goes "oopsie, shouldn't have done that". A random redditor could have told u not to do that, cunt.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Jon Fucking Moxley! Best promo we've heard in AEW yet. Raw, down to earth, real and relatable to any human being of any demographic. Now, please book him correctly like they did when he first came to AEW. Give him the strap asap. No losing to comedy performers masquerading as a champion, no competitive matches with jobbers like CM Punk has been doing since he's been back, no more tag team crap or putting him near Eddie Kingston. He left WWE over stupid booking, yet AEWs booking of him in 2020 and 2021 has been worse. Hope they give him some creative freedom and solid booking. 

.....and he's wrestling fucking Ethan Page on Rampage..hopefully this is a quick brush up squash match before they get serious with him. Doubtful though. 

Britt Baker and Kris Statlander had a decent match tonight, I've never seen Kris look impressive at all until tonight, I think if she can perform consistently like this _AND_ get rid of the alien persona asap she could be a contender for the belt. The other two jackoffs in this match aren't worth the commentary. 


Was a better show than usual given the opening promo segment being fire and the decent women's part of the intergender match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

2nd 5/10 show in a row

segment and promo heavy - i watch aew for good matches and short promos

guess its why i prefer rampage these days. At least Beach Break seems match heavy - which is good

highlights were the Mox promo and I always like Cody’s stuff

lowlights - the rest. Also, Kaz….. is like Hardy to me. No bueno on screeno


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok Cody I see you. You want to break the fourth wall while also reminding us of how AEW was created. Ok. And for telling us why you wont turn heel. I was shocked at that comment. Haven't seen someone say that word since Cena mentioned about a "heel turn." Great promo though as he got the crowd behind when it was all over with. Loved his line about Brody King and that they dont rename wrestlers like McGillicutty. The TNT will still be a secondary Title to us fans though. Jon Moxley had a fire promo too. Was nice to see him back and he looked to be in good shape. Great mixed tag team match between OC and Statlander/Cole and Baker. Loved the spots they did and the finish. Lol at Punk squashing Shawn Spears. Holy hell is Skye Blue cute. And dat booty. Lord have mercy. Main event match was fun too. Sting sure did a lot of stuff out there. Wonder what's next for this partnership.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

It was a good entertaining show. Far more positives than negatives. Way better than last week. Moxley and Cody give it a bigger feel by just appearing. Strong return promos for both to setup what is next. Mixed tag was all around fun. Love these four so it worked for me. Kept the energy going after Moxley's open. Punk squashing Spears. Short yet effective. Much like everything in his program with MJF. However, Tony is still blowing his load in the first hour as usual. It could be the difference in over a million or not if he would pace this out better. By the time the second hour kicked off, there was another lull in the episode from about 9:00 to 9:40. Hopefully, they stuck around for Sting and Darby.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

otbr87 said:


> *Britt Baker and Kris Statlander had a decent match tonight, I've never seen Kris look impressive at all until tonight, I think if she can perform consistently like this AND get rid of the alien persona asap she could be a contender for the belt. The other two jackoffs in this match aren't worth the commentary.*


Kris has been very impressive for a while. I'd say she is a contender for most improved this past year. She hasn't even been wrestling that long. She'll be champion within the next 2 years for sure. She even got a pretty good match out of Marina Shafir on Dark recently, who was supposedly "bad" in WWE development.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

This show was all over the place in my opinion. The most infuriating thing is that it had 2 great segments from Cody and Moxley but they had to fuck up the show with the usual silliness.

Btw, why did Sting and Darby v The Acclaimed main event the show? Love both teams to bits but there wasn't much heat to the match. Could have main evented Rampage perhaps but Dynamite should have ended with either the Cody or Moxley promos.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, this is where I’ll kind of be an asshole. I honestly did not get the hype of “ OMG THE SHOW IS STACKED!” in this thread before the show started.

Now was I hyped for Mox’s return? Hell yeah. Was I also interested in what Cody was gonna say? Sure.

But in terms of matches…..what exactly were you expecting? You knew House of Black vs The Blondes would be a squash, the same goes for Deeb vs Blue. The FTR match had it not got cut probably would have been a semi squash. Punk vs Spears was only going to be so good even if they did have an actual match. Like, looking at this card in advance, you had to know the only match that had the potential to be really good was the mixed tag.

So yeah in short, I wasn’t really seeing what everyone else was seeing with this card. I mean if not for Mox’s return, I feel like this show didn’t have that much going for it going in.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Glad to see Moxley back - great promo to kick off the show. I am interested in knowing who his first feud will be with after his match with Ethan Page. 

Punk beating Spears in 5 seconds was very well done and funny. Perfect use of a squash.

Enjoyed Cody's promo. And I look forward to him and Sammy in a ladder match. 

Sting is still soooooo good. I really hope his retirement match is against Darby Allin. 

I wanted PAC to be in House of Black so much, maybe he's already too evil to be corrupted. PAC vs Black should be a great match whenever it happens though. 

Bowens saying "welcome to the black parade bitch" is easily the funniest thing I've ever seen in AEW. 

Decent show. Very very promo heavy so will be interesting to see if they were to hook viewers in. 

Next week should be a banger, like most of their TV specials are.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he had an interview today, he is still very uncomfortable and on big pain meds
> 
> give the guy a break, he was fine


If he’s still in pain, let the man rest. Don’t have him out there.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Moxley promo should have been the “moment” tonight and possibly closed the show.

Since Cody wants each appearance to be the most talked about segment on Twitter, Cody booked Cody a rambling shoot promo which only got Cody over later in the night. Gotta make sure he outshines all and lucky for Cody he has the power to book himself to do so. The optics with this guy are awful. I can’t get past the self serving bs. I do understand why some like him but man I think he hurts this company more than he helps at this point.

Wardlow is awesome. A little too orange but cool as fuck.

More Hook

Retire Kaz

Free FTR


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t care if they have a “weak” show - it’s still better than WWE.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> I don’t care if they have a “weak” show - it’s still better than WWE.


Generally speaking, yes - but that's not a high standard. But last week's (not this week's) RAW was probably better for matches.

The best Dynamites for me are the ones that produce a couple of three star+ matches and have some storyline progression spread out. Last night did have the storyline development like last week, but lacked any match I'd talk about the next day. Serena's squash was the best thing for me.

Then again, it wasn't as bad as the Dynamite on this day last year.










This was peak Dynamite for me combining good meaty matches (tag title, main event, Mox vs. Cobb), with spectacle (the cage) and storylines (Cobb as IC's assassin). They had less talent to work with, but part of me is starting to think maybe that wasn't a bad thing. The paradox of choice?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> If he’s still in pain, let the man rest. Don’t have him out there.


we can agree on that for sure

but don't underestimate the small things that gives a sick person value - maybe he feels he must do this in order to, i dunno - be worth something

people get weird at that age


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we can agree on that for sure
> 
> but don't underestimate the small things that gives a sick person value - maybe he feels he must do this in order to, i dunno - be worth something
> 
> people get weird at that age


Jim Ross on his ankle pain from radiation: "I'm really am in this bad way...[returning to work] it takes my mind off how much I'm hurting. I have medication and sometimes I get a shot. I got to do what it takes me to get on the air. I feel some obligation to the folks who watch the show." 

I guess being there takes his mind off things.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we can agree on that for sure
> 
> but don't underestimate the small things that gives a sick person value - maybe he feels he must do this in order to, i dunno - be worth something
> 
> people get weird at that age


After JRs wife passed that changed him quite a bit. Now that he’s sick, he probably feels alone, sad, vulnerable.. probably looking for something to bring about normalcy… give him a reason to keep going.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483994601065259008
More of The Acclaimed too please.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Generally speaking, yes - but that's not a high standard. But last week's (not this week's) RAW was probably better for matches.
> 
> The best Dynamites for me are the ones that produce a couple of three star+ matches and have some storyline progression spread out. Last night did have the storyline development like last week, but lacked any match I'd talk about the next day. Serena's squash was the best thing for me.
> 
> ...


Tony tries way too hard to get everyone on TV just like Russo did. I don't want people to lose their jobs, but it's going beyond the pale of ridiculous.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Kris has been very impressive for a while. I'd say she is a contender for most improved this past year. She hasn't even been wrestling that long. She'll be champion within the next 2 years for sure. She even got a pretty good match out of Marina Shafir on Dark recently, who was supposedly "bad" in WWE development.


Sadly I think she is a catastrophic promo atm. In the right setting like the cooking show with Brandi, she can be funny and charming, but that promo from last week had me cringing. It looked like she tried to memorize stuff, just say her lines and still couldn´t remember them. Worst of all it might have been pre-taped. 

From an in-ring standpoint she´s easily the best female athlete AEW has. I think the reason she has not been featured more prominently is her promo ability. If you noticed last night, she didn´t say anything, but Red Velvet did the talking for her.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Great fucking show all the way around. And I’m all in on whatever the hell Cody is doing. It’s quite entertaining and it seems to piss off the right people around here.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Great fucking show all the way around. And I’m all in on whatever the hell Cody is doing. It’s quite entertaining and it seems to piss off the right people around here.


Cody is playing four dimensional chess and setting his pieces in place for the checkmate and his opponent ( the smarkiest of the smarks) doesn't have a fucking clue.

It's beautiful to watch.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Cody is playing four dimensional chess and setting his pieces in place for the checkmate and his opponent ( the smarkiest of the smarks) doesn't have a fucking clue.
> 
> It's beautiful to watch.


You’re giving him way too much credit.
He’s not that smart. At all.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> You’re giving him way too much credit.
> He’s not that smart. At all.


Found one.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

God bless the Stinger.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Lio Rush ain’t ever coming back is he?


Hope he doesn’t. Can’t stand that shit he pulled…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we can agree on that for sure
> 
> but don't underestimate the small things that gives a sick person value - maybe he feels he must do this in order to, i dunno - be worth something
> 
> people get weird at that age


And y’all acted like I was crazy for talking about his psyche…


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Found one.


😂😂 Enjoy Cody’s BS.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I have been critical of the recent show because they haven't been the same AEW style but I actually liked yesterday's show. If your going to be more promo heavy, at least have good promos and make the matches progress the stories.

Mox looks to be in much healthier condition, which is great to see. His promo was amazing and he did a good job of acknowledging the reason he was gone while thrusting himself right back into his wrestling persona. I do find it funny that AEW are having him wrestle on Rampage, so his first match back is in AEW and not GCW. Ethan Page is really good choice for his first match. The show being live could mean his next feud is introduced tomorrow.

Mixed tag - Decent match. Statlander was the biggest stand out in this match and she can be a star if she can develop a promo style that works. I think OC knows his gimmick is getting old because he is gradually adding more urgency and personality to his matches. Like everything he does though, it is progressing at a slow pace. Baker and Cole know their roles well and they both have perfected the art of finding the camera, but the table spot was unnecessary. I also don't like that they are doing a lights out match. It feels like a cop-out just to give OC a victory since the event has his name. Also, it possibly means Gargano is debuting to help the best friends.

Sidenote: I liked the Roppongi Vice/Young Bucks video package. It did a good job of introducing the history of their matches and showed that Trent has been in more teams then just Best Friends. That could come in handy when Trent turns heel and sides with Chaos.

Another side note: They used videos from this week's "Road To". Those videos are really good and I have been calling for them to show them more on Dynamite for a while now. It did a good job highlighting why Punk/Spears mattered.

Speaking of Spears and Punk. I don't understand why this was a squash. This could have been at least 5-7 minutes with Punk mostly dominating. Spears isn't a main event talent, but he isn't a scrub either. I would like to see what he does with the chair gimmick if he had more credibility. I also think they could have done more with the post match stuff.

Cody's promo - This actually started exactly what I hoping for. He seemed to be about to finally go full heel with him saying he did all the things Punk said he would and that he built the forbidden door. Then he had revert back to his weird Cena cosplay and say the royal family is all the fans. He is at least pushing the limit more, but damn dude shit or get off the toilet.

Archer/Kazarian was caught in the rough spot of starting near an ad break. They had to extend the match to fit the time. This is probably one of those times that the match could have ended during picture-in-picture and Archer could have spent the rest of the time just beating Kaz up. I loved the Archer/Hangman stuff though. That was a good back and forth. There still needs to be more segments with the champion per show though.

Deeb vs Blue - This went as well as to be expected. For a squash, I was actually surprised at how much the crowd was into it. Skye Blue did a good of selling and is a good young prospect to keep an eye on.

Speaking of eyes - House of Black. A lot of squashes tonight. This one I can live with. They needed to establish that King's of the Black Throne are dominant as a team and it worked. I prefer Malakai's other entrance song, but both entrances are still really good. Pac vs Malakai Black is a personal dream match so I am all the way in on this feud.

HFO/Andrade - I want Andrade to be good, but this whole thing is a complete waste of TV time.

Better promos this week from Statlander and Leyla (not a high bar). It is nice to finally see Leyla turn full heel. Now just pair he with Taz ASAP.

Sting/Darby vs The Acclaimed - I can't be mad at watching Sting still being able to go at his age. It just makes me smile. I could nitpick Darby no selling a neck injury or Sting popping up from diving on to a table, but I just enjoy them to much. We all have our favorites I guess.

Rampage looks good and since it is live, I am not shocked. Mox/Page, Bucks/RV, HOOKers rejoicing and Jayde.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Kind reminder that Cody is a fucking bitch ass moron.
> "This promo"
> "Why I won't turn heel"
> 
> Bitch, you are pathetic. Can't do this shit right. He was rambling random shits. The same cunt that does unnecessary burning table suplex spots, taking the moment away from someone could have needed it in the future, and then goes "oopsie, shouldn't have done that". A random redditor could have told u not to do that, cunt.


Cody really doesn’t get this shit. He rambled and rambled, breaking the 4th wall and all of that, without saying anything meaningful.

Like why eat up that much television time if you’re not going to get to a point? Meaningless like that is precisely why Dynamite’s darkest days were during the Cody Era in summer 2020 with him averaging roughly 20+ mins of tv time.


Lurker V2.0 said:


> Moxley promo should have been the “moment” tonight and possibly closed the show.
> 
> *Since Cody wants each appearance to be the most talked about segment on Twitter, Cody booked Cody a rambling shoot promo which only got Cody over later in the night. Gotta make sure he outshines all* and lucky for Cody he has the power to book himself to do so. The optics with this guy are awful. I can’t get past the self serving bs. I do understand why some like him but man I think he hurts this company more than he helps at this point.


This guy gets it. 

Cody buried Moxley’s return and emotional promo by making sure to break the 4th wall and try and touch on literally any and everything he could. That is bullshit and is not anything to do with being a work. That’s just a guy being a self-serving prick. It does nothing for the company, Moxley (who seems to refuse to work with Cody for likely obvious reasons), or anyone else BUT Cody. This is not good tv.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Soon.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Was expecting more from the show.

Mox looked good, mannerism over the top too much as always, happy he is back.

Little PWG mixed tag was fun. Im a sucker for Cole and adding Britt is great. Not sure if such thing belongs on national tv.

The all went down the toilette. Punk is just so boring and I am not interested in a Punk/MJF match. Spears looks like a bitch as always.

House of Yawn…cryptic Pac will be same Pac in the ring…so yawn.

Deeb/little girl…thanks.

Watching Archer now just makes me sad he will lose to Hangman. He looked like a little schoolgirl next to Archer and will beat him anyways.

Cody being Cody.

I cant stand Darby and Sting risking his life for a tv show…ok…

Average Dynamite as always, they should be happy if they break the million.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> And y’all acted like I was crazy for talking about his psyche…


huh?

only time i think you’re crazy is when you’re psycho analysing your actual fav obsession Codelander, saver of all wrestling


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Soon.


this segment was prime

Wardlow’s various expressions were gold


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Better show than last week but still kinda disjointed. Sting rules. House of Black theme was great. Brian Pillman Jr sucks.

I just can't take Cody seriously as a babyface with that neck tattoo. Does that make me shallow? Probably.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> Better show than last week but still kinda disjointed. Sting rules. House of Black theme was great. Brian Pillman Jr sucks.
> 
> I just can't take Cody seriously as a babyface with that neck tattoo. Does that make me shallow? Probably.


legit, Pillman sucks donkeyballs

Griff has way more upside than him


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Skye Blue reminds me of Remy LaCroix lol


Does!! Very similar booty as well


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Last night's show...

1. Nice, heartfelt promo by Mox. He has lot a ton of weight, which can either be good or bad. I hope he tries to get his 2018-2020 physique back if he thinks he can.

Show went downhill from there for the most part.

2. OK mixed tag match. Hopefully Cole gets away from Orange Cassidy after next week.

3. The Wardlow turn is happening very soon now.

4. The Punk/MJF/Spears segment was perfect. No need for a long match. Punk gets one over on MJF. Now MJF needs to retaliate. Nicely done.

Show went downhill from there.

5. Cody's promo was terrible. This act is not working. All the same, Sammy probably shouldn't get the title back. Let Cody do his self-indulgent act for a while and then let Hook beat him for it. Why not?

6. Malakai and Brody looked good but I don't dig him in a tag team. He should have been a massive threat to Hangman by now. Instead he got all his heat squelched in the Codyverse so now he has to do this and we have to have Lance Archer take up 20 minutes beating Kazarian.

7. Speaking of, I'm not suddenly going to believe Archer is a huge threat after he's been jobbed forever and that segment took way too long.

8. Serena is probably the best overall woman in the division right now. I want to see Thunder Rosa take the title from Baker and feud with this version of Serena. Hopefully that happens soon. Skye Blue is hot. Put her on TV more.

9. Andrade is so beyond fucked. Can't even find anything to do with him beyond putting him in charge of the geek family office. Might as well get rid of him.

Meanwhile, can someone tell me why they're making this broken friendship with Kris and Leyla a thing over the last few weeks out of the blue?

10. The main event should not have been a main event. Garbage. I don't care about the Acclaimed at all. And if we're going to be pissed off at WWE for letting old legends make their younger talent look like geeks, we have no choice but to criticize AEW in the same way with Sting.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

@bdon i apologise.

this is the worst physique i've ever seen


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Soon.


It's going to be a gold money payoff if they keep doing the slow burn they're doing. HHH/Batista style. Don't spill your lollies too soon because after last week when Wardlow put his hands on MJF the crowd was salivating. But if they draw this out big time to a big PPV down the track people will pay to see Wardlow finally get his hands on MJF. I wanted to see Wardlow more on this weeks show, but it's right decision to cool it off a bit after dangling the carrot in order to make the whole thing as big as can be until the crowd is begging for it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> huh?
> 
> only time i think you’re crazy is when you’re psycho analysing your actual fav obsession Codelander, saver of all wrestling


Codysux kthxlol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> @bdon i apologise.
> 
> this is the worst physique i've ever seen
> View attachment 115557


His arms are as big as his dainty little girlfriend’s.

Adam Cole looks worse than fucking Joey Janela, Orange Cassidy, and either Young Buck.

Anyone that pretends to not notice how bad he looks is blind.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I liked that there were more segments this week. Long matches only matter when you aren't getting three of them a week. The place for epic matches is the ppv. Good wrestling tv is different from ppv style shows.

Did they mention their next ppv once last night?

The biggest question I have is why they paired Andrade and Matt Hardy. We know Matt and Jeff are going to tag together soon. Are they cutting Matt out to turn him face but keep the shitty assembly of mismatched tag teams? This makes little sense other than a weird side story about Tony Khan selling his majority hold in AEW.

They should have continued an angle with Matt and Penta to build to Lucha Bros vs Hardy Bros down the line.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

From the highlights I watched on YouTube:

Positives

Moxley's return
PAC's promo
Sting/Darby vs The Acclaimed

Negatives

Cody's promo, just incoherent rambling
Mixed Tag Team Match, honestly who fucking cares about this feud?
Punk vs Spears, wasn't bad but it was just meh

I hate the fact that Cassidy vs Cole is the match that gets the Lights Out stipulation, just why? Neither of these guys are hardcore nor do they deserve such a stipulation. Hate both of them but I hope Cassidy kicks the ever living fuck out of cole.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

If TK took everyone’s opinions on how to book a good show from WF, Dynamite would go for 16 hours and each wrestler would be booked 11 different ways.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The best thing about this show: 
The Acclaimed. I love these guys. _Two Grown Men and They Going Through a Goth Phase ... _and then _Black Parade, bitches! _And they can go in the ring too. That video segment they did - Was it last Rampage or Dynamite? I can't remember. - mocking Sting and Darby was hilarious. If AEW is going to give me Sports Entertainment, then give it to me with these two because they're actually funny, athletic, and can work solid matches. 

The worst thing about this show:
The Ass Boys and The Varsity Blondes both ended up onscreen. 

Overall:
That happened. I prefer Rampage; only an hour long, little filler, usually decent wrestling.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> The best thing about this show:
> The Acclaimed. I love these guys. _Two Grown Men and They Going Through a Goth Phase ... _and then _Black Parade, bitches! _And they can go in the ring too. That video segment they did - Was it last Rampage or Dynamite? I can't remember. - mocking Sting and Darby was hilarious. If AEW is going to give me Sports Entertainment, then give it to me with these two because they're actually funny, athletic, and can work solid matches.
> 
> The worst thing about this show:
> ...


I agree. The Acclaimed are great. The only thing I fear is that the AEW tag division is focused a lot of having epic Meltzer star "masterpieces" and The Acclaimed don't really fit into that mold.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mister Sinister said:


> I liked that there were more segments this week. Long matches only matter when you aren't getting three of them a week. The place for epic matches is the ppv. Good wrestling tv is different from ppv style shows.
> 
> Did they mention their next ppv once last night?
> 
> ...


Fenix won't be cleared until mid Feb or so it sounds like. Hardy story is going to lead to Hardy Boys VS Butcher and Blade first and then eventually versus Private Party which makes sense for them. 

Coming out of that, they can go on a run in the division (Lucha Bros, PnP, YBs, FTR, Jurrasic Express, RD, 2.0, Ass Boys, Uno and Stu, Silver/Reynolds etc) and build towards an eventual title match against whoever holds the straps at that time. 

No PPV mention probably because it's a over 6 weeks out still.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Scuba Steve said:


> Fenix won't be cleared until mid Feb or so it sounds like. Hardy story is going to lead to Hardy Boys VS Butcher and Blade first and then eventually versus Private Party which makes sense for them.
> 
> Coming out of that, they can go on a run in the division (Lucha Bros, PnP, YBs, FTR, Jurrasic Express, RD, 2.0, Ass Boys, Uno and Stu, Silver/Reynolds etc) and build towards an eventual title match against whoever holds the straps at that time.
> 
> No PPV mention probably because it's a over 6 weeks out still.


It's never too early when you only have four ppvs.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mister Sinister said:


> It's never too early when you only have four ppvs.


They aren't ready to begin announcing matches, they are still building towards it. It wasn't needed or necessary.


----------



## rolemodel (Apr 6, 2007)

So I just watched Dynamite... To the AEW camera guy if you're on here. Thank you for the Skye Blue match. You're a real one.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

That's backwards booking. They are just going to wait until the last two weeks to announce and promote the matches.

You book the matches to create the reason for the program (MJF vs Punk).


----------

